# ?

## mery

?
,   ""  .      ,   
  !

----------


## laithemmer

, ,    ,  ,  ,   ,     .  , ?

----------


## admin

http://demoscope.ru/weekly/2006/0267/gazeta04.php

----------


## nickeler

*mery*, present!      .
 -  ,    .       , .    ,    . ҳ  ? -,  ...   ,   .
,     ? 
,    http://community.livejournal.com/ru_childfree 
,        ,  ,         ,    .   ,  ,   :  http://romasky.ru/node/3955

----------


## laithemmer

,     -     .

----------


## nickeler

*laithemmer*,   ,    ,  .   ,   .     -...    .   -  .          -   , 12,5  ,      ...        .     ,    ...     ...  ,   ...

----------


## aneisha

,     .       ,  ,          . 
  ,    ,          " . 
   ,     -  -!!!

----------


## admin

**:     

> ,    ...     ...

    2-3     ,     ,      .          .

----------


## nickeler

**:    *fragov*,    ! ??!! ϳ ? ,    ,   ...      ,     ""   .   ,     볿    ... 
  ?       15    .  ,     .

----------


## mery

!  ,  ,     ,   , ,  .

----------


## laithemmer

,  ?

----------


## Scald

,

----------


## Odo

> !  ,  ,     ,   , ,  .

    䳿,     ,

----------


## nickeler

*mery*, ,     ,     .  ,  ,  .    ,    ...     "!      .    - welcome!  **:    ,      ,   .    j !    , .  ,   .   "         " ..    ...

----------


## aneisha

*mery*,   !

----------


## Odo

**:     

> ,      ,   .    j !    , .  ,   .   "         " ..    ...

  ,        ,       ,           .     ,    .

----------

**:       ,  - - !

----------


## mery

,      ,     , ,         .  -  ,   .    ,      .      ,    -

----------


## Odo

**:     

> ,  - - !

      ,     ,      (?)    .

----------


## nickeler

**:    *Odo*,    !    ,          ...   ...      ,     !    -  !     *mery*,     ,    ,   XA    .         ? ,  - .  ,   .      ,      ,    ,    -,    "    "
    ,    ,       .     ,   .     .     .       ,    ...    ... ,   ,    !

----------


## Glam00

> !  ,  ,     ,   , ,  .

    ,   ,   .    ,        ,   ,    ,  ...  ... -     .      ,      ,             , ,  ,   .      17 !      ,    ,   !  ,         ,,,   ,     ,  -     !      , .      ,         ,   ,    ,     "" ,, ...

----------


## admin

> !  ,  ,     ,   , ,  .

    .  
, ,  ,                 ,        . 
 ,    '      ,      .   

> ,   ,    ,     "" ,, ...

     ,            ,      ,   ,     ,  .

----------


## Ihor

...     ,   ,          ,         
  ,      :)

----------


## Odo

**:     

> *Odo*,    !    ,          ...   ...      ,     !    -  !

         ,          

> ,          ...

     nickeler: "   "

----------


## nickeler

,  "" .       ,          ,           .       ,    . 
,    ,        .     ,       ,      ?      - , ,  ,   -     ?   ,   .
,      -,         .    .  .....     .  ,  ,     ,     . ,        -      ...            .    " " -        "    .       ?        ? (    ).        ?
,    12  .. ,     .    ,        .          ...   - ... 
  :      .    12 ,   .    ,       ?  *fragov*,    ?  *Glam00*, .....   -.      (),        .   .       .     .  - .

----------

" "  ",      ". ,  ,    . 
    - ,   ,  .        ,    (  , ),      ,  .     - .  **:         - ,  .  !      

> *fragov*,    ?

  -? ;)

----------

! !    !  5 ! 
  :       ,    :)
 ,   .         ... , ,  ,        ,  ,   ? ? 
 ",    : "   ** "
  ,     ,   "   ,   ",     "" ,    .  ! !  
     Գ? ))

----------


## Odo

,          ,     ,      : 
" 䳳  !!!!". 
     ,              . ³       ,   ,   ?    ...   ...

----------


## admin

> *fragov*,    ?

   ,       ,   .   

> .....     .  ,  ,     ,     . ,        -      ...

    ?  ,     ,     ()  .       . 
,   ...   , ,       ,       ..    ,   ""      . 
" -  '      ,       ,   " 
      ,   ,     .  ,             ? 
,      ,       ,      .           " ". 
 ,    ,          ,  ,          .    

> ,     .    ,        .

    ,  , !  ,     ,       .

----------


## nickeler

**, -!    !         .     ... 
,         .   *fragov*,      .    .        . !  .       ,     .       12      ( ,   ,           "⳺"     ).   ""      "". .    ,           . .
        .      ,   .   ,    ,  ...     .     ,   ϲ,   " "         "" .

----------

fragov    .      300.000?       ;) 
  -    .          (    ) :)   

> *  ,          *

  nickeler,  .    , ,  , , , ,   -          .     ,   -   .  -   -    ,    .      .   () - , ,       .    ,     -  "     -     2  5 " :)

----------


## Waldemar

...     ....   ...     ,        ...      ,        (        ),       ... ....   ...

----------


## admin

> fragov    .      300.000?       ;)

  ͳ,  .        ?    ,   .

----------


## nickeler

*Waldemar*, .  ,      -  .      ,  ,  .  .    ,    ,        .  ,   .   -  .         .     , ...    ,   ,    ,    ,   .     ,     .
,   .    *!   !    ,       "  ",  , .   .  ,         ".

----------


## admin

**:      '   "",    .  
  :    40 , 30   10 . ʳ :   23,   - 0.

----------


## nickeler

**,   ,  ,      ,  .  ,      .  ,      ,?     ( ,  " "  , ... ) ,  ,       ,    !       . 
,      ,          .   - .  *fragov*,   ""  !           .     ,    ͳ   ?   ?

----------


## admin

**:     

> *fragov*,   ""  !           .     ,    ͳ   ?   ?

   , ,   .  
      ?

----------

,   " - "   ,   " ,  ,   " .        ,   ,         ...
, ,   . ,  ,        "  "  ".    ",    ".    ""     . 
      ,      ,    10?    ?
 ,   "ĳ ",   ,   ,   .      ,         -   .  ! ,          .          _  -   ,  _ .:)

----------


## nickeler

*fragov*,  ,    .          
,  ,       .      "",       . , ,   ,         "  ".      .   ,    ! (,    )

----------


## Odo

> .

  , ,     " " , ?

----------


## nickeler

*Odo*,      .        .

----------


## Odo

> ,   "ĳ ",   ,   ,   .      ,         -   .  !

         " ",      ,          ,     ,      ,              ,  ,    " "     . , ,  ,     ,      ?

----------

" ".               .

----------


## Odo

> *Odo*,      .        .

      ,      ,    䒿,              : "    "

----------


## laithemmer

(

----------


## nickeler

*Odo*, ,        .       .     ,     .   ,  ...
     ,    .

----------

> **,   ,  ,      ,  .  ,      .  ,      ,?     ( ,  " "  , ... ) ,  ,       ,    !       . 
> ,      ,          .   - .

     ,   ,    , ,    ,      .       .   .    .       ) ? 
 ( )   .   .      ,       +      ,      " ". 
     ,  ,        ,   .     "  "  ,    .
 .

----------


## kobieta

> (

   -,  ,    !!!

----------


## admin

> (

      .**:    
 ,       .

----------


## laithemmer

> -,  ,    !!!

       .     15   ,    -  ,   ,   .
   ... ...   ,     "! !".
     -     .
  ,     ,        .
 ....-      

> ,       .

     ,     !

----------

,     "?     ?      ?      .

----------


## aneisha

*fragov*,   -   ",  " ")))).     .   " "  .            " ".  . 
 .    -     (  )    .  ,     ,        .     . ,   ,     .      ,   -   . .

----------


## Odo

> *Odo*, ,        .       .     ,     .   ,  ...

      ,         "",       ,   ? 

> ,    .

            .

----------


## nickeler

*fragov*,  !    "     ..." +1  **,   ! ,  ,               ,  .  .   ,    ?   2050  - 9 .      . 
  ,         (     )         .  .     ,   ,   .     ...

----------


## admin

**:     

> ,     "?     ?      ?      .

  ³   ,    .    

> *fragov*,   -   ",  " ")))).     .   " "  .            " ".

  !      !   .  
  nickeler  aneisha    .    .

----------


## nickeler

*Odo*, .     ,      ,    .     ,        .  -  ,      .      ""  ,    ?    , ...

----------


## Odo

,     .          ,      . ҳ       :    ,      /...   .        ,     :   .    ,     쒿,     ,       . ,                  .   

> 

   . 

> .

   , ,   ,     , ,         ,

----------


## aneisha

> !      !   .

    .   !   

> nickeler  aneisha    .    .

  , .   ,           !!!! ( )  !
     ,  . ͺ,  . 
       .     ,     ..  . 
    - !,"   . 
    .         ,    в  .

----------


## nickeler

*Odo*, ,      .      "" - !     ,     .    ,   ...         ,   "   ?",   -  " ,    . ,   !      ,    .        / .    ,   ..      "   ,   ..."         . 
  :           (  )          "       ,     ,     ,   (   񳺿 ).   ,  .           .

----------


## Odo

> , ...

    ,       , , "     ,  " ,         ,    .

----------


## V00D00People

,  ...     "" ...   -  (  )    :)

----------


## aneisha

,    .

----------


## Waldemar

> ,    .

  +1
       ,

----------


## admin

> ,  ...     "" ...   -  (  )    :)

      ,             ?

----------


## nickeler

*V00D00People*, -,  .    , ,             ...     ? -, -,     ...     .       "  "...      ,      .    ,     .  *fragov*,   ? ?   ?

----------


## admin

> *fragov*,   ? ?   ?

   .    -  ...

----------


## aneisha

*fragov*,    ?    -2,   -3!     . ))))

----------


## nickeler

*fragov*,  ,     ... -4  ...

----------


## Ihor

> ,      * "  "*,  , .   .  ,         ".

     ,  ,   !:)   

> *fragov*,  ,     ... -4  ...

  **:            :)

----------

> ** /.../   ,         (     )         .  .     ,   ,   .     ...

      .        .     .  
  ,     .    ,   ,       ,          .     ,   . ,    (,  ) -  __. ,    . 
 ,  ,   - -         .       ,     ,        . 
        ,   :
1)       ;
2)         ,         :) 
.   ,     -   ,   .

----------


## nickeler

**:    *Ihor*,     ,      ...  ...   
  ,     ( ,  ) ,         .       .
   ,   ...      .     .         ..     , ?     .     ,       . , ,  , -, ?   .   .   ...  *,*        ...    ,    ,      .   .  .    ,   ...    ...   ,    .       .        ?

----------

*nickeler*, 
     ,   ,         ? ,      ,   ?        .  -  ,      "" ,    ,     -     .

----------


## nickeler

**,   ,   ?   ,   ? 
,    .    .     (-)     .      : 
nickeler 
14:47:51    
14:47:52 ? 
 Ludmila 
14:47:53      
 nickeler 
14:47:58     ? 
 Ludmila 
14:48:20 ,         
14:48:40   
 nickeler 
14:48:43         
14:48:48     
 Ludmila 
14:48:50   
 nickeler 
14:48:52   
14:49:01      
14:49:08    
 Ludmila 
14:50:54  ! 
14:51:19        
 nickeler 
14:51:43 ? 
14:51:49   ... 
 Ludmila 
14:53:56     ,     .... 
 nickeler 
14:54:08      
14:54:15  
 Ludmila 
14:55:18         
 nickeler 
14:55:37 ... ...       
 Ludmila 
14:55:43        
http://podruga2you.ru/2008/04/18/kto-takie-chajldfri/

----------


## aneisha

.    ,       )))

----------


## Odo

> *Odo*, ,      .      "" - !     ,     .    ,   ...         ,   "   ?",   -  " ,    . ,   !      ,    .        / .    ,   ..      "   ,   ..."         . 
>   :           (  )          "       ,     ,     ,   (   񳺿 ).   ,  .           .

    ,      㳿   . ,       "  ",   ""       ""   .   :  ,  ,           ,     .   ,      ,     ,     ,      . 
   ,                 35  40  ,   , ,         ,     .  ,      ,      ,    , -     41 . ,   ,    .     ,   38 ,     .    . 
,      . 
    ,     ,  -    -      ,   ,    ,      ,                  ,    ,      .   ,      . 
             ,       "".

----------


## admin

,   ,       .      ,   ...
 ,     ,     ,    .

----------


## Odo

> ,   ,       .

   ,               ,        , ,    ""     ,      璿            ,   . 

> ...

  -  ,  "",         ,    ,      ,              .  ,       ,      .     .         ,      . 

> ,     ,     ,    .

      , ,        ,            .    ,     . ϳ    ,             .

----------


## Glam00

,         !---! 
              .       ,      ,ί   ,     ,          ,        -  ?   ????      ʲ  "  !    ,           ,   , ,   .../-     㳿,   ,         /.
         ,   ,  ,,      ? 
    "     , ,   ,   "",""     ,  ...        - ,   "     ,   !              ,  ,  ?    !        ,       ! 
   ,,        "  " -       ,     .  
 .  ,  ,    ,     -    ,    򳺿   ,   !   ,   (   , )       ! 
   P.S.       ,        ,     .

----------


## rust

,    ...  __  ...
                ...       ... 
   ,                  .
   .   ... ..
   .     ...
            ""           .

----------


## Odo

> ,         !---!

    ,             ,         .     ,    (  )   .       .   쳺    ,           ? - ,     ,      .     ,      ?

----------


## nickeler

,       ...
: 
-      ,        ,      ,        (  ,     "    ")
-     ,  ,  .       ,  ,    ﳺ.
- ,  ""     ,   .       ( ,             )
-       ,    .   ,      .      "   ..."     . 
  .  .

----------


## Ihor

> *         ,*    ...  __  ...
>                 ...       ... 
>    ,                  .
>    .   ... ..
>    .     ...
>             ""           .

  
   ,   10-20         ,      ,

----------


## Odo

> ,   10-20         ,      ,

        ,      ,      .  ,   ,   :    ,       ,     .   ,      ,      ,       .   쳺,     ,    ,     , , ,    ,      . ĳ  .      ?

----------


## nickeler

*Odo*,       .       .   .  -    .            "".      ,    .   ()     .
    .    ,     . ,     ,  ,  ,      "" -    "".

----------


## Odo

> *Odo*,       .       .   .  -    .            "".      ,    .   ()     .
>     .    ,     . ,     ,  ,  ,      "" -    "".

  г   ,                  ,    ,  .   , , ,     -,         .      .

----------


## nickeler

*Odo*,   .     .  "",  .      ""       .  -     .

----------


## Odo

> *Odo*,   .     .  "",  .      ""       .  -     .

      ,         ,       ,           .      .

----------


## rust

> ,         ,       ,           .      .

     :    ?

----------


## Odo

> *Odo*,   .     .  "",  .

  ,  ,    ,     ,    ? 
    :              ,   . 
 ,  ,           ,     ,    . ,      ?

----------

,          .       . .   .   -       ".     -      ,     .   "   ,     ,        ....

----------


## Odo

> ,          .       . .   .   -       ".     -      ,     .   "   ,     ,        ....

      ""  ?   ,   ,       ,        ,  ,    . 
 ,         ,        .         .

----------

, , ,   - .    ,      .   ,  ,      ,          -      . ĳ,    ,      
 ,      .   ..
        :"       ,     ? , ... ..."     ... 
,    ,    ,   50   25,   -   .

----------


## Odo

> , , ,   - .    ,      .   ,  ,      ,          -      . ĳ,    ,

        ,         ,   . 

> ,      .   ..
>         :"       ,     ? , ... ..."     ... 
> ,    ,    ,   50   25,   -   .

   -  ,  ,     ,    ,       ,        ,  ,       ,     .    .   

> :"       ,     ? , ... ..."     ...

      ,    
        ,         ,   ,        ,   ,         ?   ,         ?   ,        ,         . 
  ,           "³  ".            ,           , ,         .

----------

_"      "_
    ,    .
   ?    25- (  ) "". 
      35 .
      ,   ...
 -   16,   40. 
  -   "" .  ,   ""        ",      ,  ..
  ,    .     15,       .

----------


## Odo

> ?    25- (  ) "". 
>       35 .

         ,    . ,        ,             ,     .   

> -   "" .

      .   

> ,   ""        ",      ,  ..   ,    .     15,       .

         ,   ,    "    ,     ...".        ? 
  ,     ,    ,   .

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> , , ,   - .    ,      .   ,  ,      ,          -      . ĳ,    ,      
>  ,      .   ..
>         :"       ,     ? , ... ..."     ... 
> ,    ,    ,   50   25,   -   .

  ,     ,   ,    ???

----------

> ,     ,   ,    ???

  
     40.    ?

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> , , ,   - .    ,      .   ,  ,      ,          -      . ĳ,    ,     .

   ,  . ,    ...     ,            .    ,    ,            .   

> 40.    ?

      ,         
ֳ    Odo    .

----------


## nickeler

*Odo*,    ,    ,     .     ,   .     "    ",  "    ,  ..."    ,         .  ,         ",   ".  *,*    .         .    .       .         .    .   ,         ?    "  "       .     " ".   ,              ,  .      ,   ,   ,  .       (      ,   )    ...
       :    ,    .

----------


## aneisha

,       ,     . 
              . 
 ,     ,    .             . 
               . 
    100. 
     ,  .  - .     .         " "  .    ,   ,       .    ,      . 
 ...

----------


## nickeler

*Odo*, *DevilsAdvocate*,      !

----------


## nickeler

.   .  
  
08.05.2008  
      ,  ,    ,        .    -.  
   (      child -  free  )     .         childless (), ,  ,          ,  sex-news.ru.  
 , childless       ,   ,   (childfree) ,    ,     .  
  -  ,      .       , ,     , ,        .             .  ,       .  
   ,      .   ,       . ,   , 80%      , 70%    ,       ,     -  .  
  80%    ,        . 50%       ( ).              20-  35- ,    ,   35-  50-.  ,     .  
 ,    :  (  )       , ,    ,   ,  ,      , ,  .  
,    ,    , ,  ,  ,    ,   . -,       ,  ,   .  
       ,       ,     -     ,         .        ?  
       ,         ,      .  ,        :     , , ,  ,      .  ,   ,   ,    .     .  
       , :  
1  :        ,          .  
2    :       ,                     .  
3    ,            ,       ,    . 
   : http://bayki.com/info/74930

----------

,   ,       .
     ,              .
 *"    45    "* 
      ,    , _      "+"  "-"_

----------


## Odo

**,  ,       ,     .  ,           ,     ,  ,  ...

----------


## nickeler

: -	 (26)			21.07.08 16:14   
      ()   ,         .         .  ,  50%  ,          .    ,          .          . 
 



   

 :  


  
    ,                ,   .  48%  ,      ,  47%   . 46%    ,     ,  49%    .    ,     44%,  47%     .  
 ,        ,      .      ,    ,   ,   ,   ,      .  ,    ,       .  
 ,           .   ,      ,      ,       .       .           ,  .        .      ,     ,         .  
    ,     ,  ,            .  ,  ,      ,       ,  ,      .           ,       ,  .  
         .     ,     . ,             .         ,            .          , ,        .          ,     .  http://light.finam.ru/news/article1C7D2/default.asp

----------


## V00D00People

...    ,    ...    ,  ,  ,     -  ,     , , ,  ,   ...

----------


## Ihor

> ...    ,    ...    ,  ,  ,     -*  ,     , , ,  ,   ...*

  !      ...

----------

> ...    ,    ...    ,  ,  ,     -  ,     , , ,  ,   ...

       ?     ?
   ,   !            "      ,   !",   !

----------


## Victorious

> ...    ,    ...    ,  ,  ,     -  ,     , , ,  ,   ...

    -    ,   ,    !

----------


## admin

> -    ,   ,    !

      ,     .

----------


## Antalia

.    ,     .
 :   ,     (     ,        ),  ,       (       - ),  ,         - ,    ,  , ,    .       .

----------


## nickeler

*Antalia*, ,     "".      ,         ,  㳿  .      " ,  ".  ,     ,  "   !    !"     ,         .    ...  ? 
:     ,    ,     .

----------


## nickeler

!     
    : http://de.fishki.net/picsw/072009/22...4_children.jpg

----------


## laithemmer

... ,    , -   ,    .

----------


## S

> ,  ,     -  ,     , , ,  ,   ...

  *V00D00People*,    ,    ().     ,   ,      .

----------


## Cveha

,  ,    - ,      , .         ,    ,       .     ,   .         ,      ,          ..       .

----------


## les

,       ......  .
    .  ,   .   ,   - ,        .        .
    . ³  . ,         ,      .             . ,  . , .  ,    . 
,     ,  ,      ,       .  !   !  ! 
 ,               ,           .

----------


## JPM

,     ,       .

----------


## catling_cat

.   ,     ,   . 
          :)
     10         .    ,    .       ,      .      .    ,        .
     .       .       ,    .     8 ,    11.           .
        .  ,  ,     . 
 ,     .       .            ,       . 
 30      :) 
        .     .   ,     .        ,     .      .
,             ,      .     ,             .             .         

        ,             .

----------


## Fantasy

*catling_cat*,    ,      " "   "ͳ  ! "?

----------


## catling_cat

,   . ,      :)        :)))
       ,      ,        . ,       :(

----------


## Gonosuke

-   .    
     ,   ..,     ,

----------


## catling_cat

:)         ,      100 ,  :)
    ,        , . 
     .    ,   :)     ,     ,   . 
  , .       :)

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> :)         ,      100 ,  :)

        ?   

> ,   ..,     ,

        ,  .
     .
     38      .

----------


## Gonosuke

> 38      .

  30-35 ,     .    

> ,

    . ...      )) 
, "  "()
   ,     .      20,     ,  ,   30-35   ,   ...

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> 30-35 ,     .

    ,    
   ,         21 - 22  25 - 27 .   , , ,   .  http://www.materinstvo.ru/art/posdnorod/ 
              20  25 .       ,   .              26 ,        -- 28 .  http://sovet.passion.ru/l.php/optima...niya-detei.htm

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,   .

    -   . 
 30 -  , , ,  ,       .     20-25.     ,   30 - " " ))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> -   . 
>  30 -  , , ,  ,       .     20-25.     ,   30 - " " ))

     ...

----------


## Sir_2006

> 20-25.     ,   30 - " " ))

      . 25 -      .   -    ,     .

----------


## Gonosuke

> -    ,     .

     35  ,   20. 
        30 .  
..     50-60  ))

----------


## catling_cat

[QUOTE=catling_cat;158800] 

> ?

      ,     :) ?
 ,        .     50   ,      80   ,      .      ,    :)         :) 
   35.           . 
         ,   ,    .  10     10 , ,     .        .   25,     .                  . 
   ,   ,    ,  76,   ,  ,  ,    .     ,     ,   ,   .     ,     .

----------


## Sir_2006

> 30 .

----------


## Gonosuke

> 

    %    .

----------


## Sir_2006

> %

  ,   ,  .

----------


## Gonosuke

> 

     ,           . ,    .  
    ,       ,     -,       .        ,   .  -  . -  ,    ...    ,      .

----------


## nickeler

**:    *Fantasy*,   , !   ,     .  ,    .     

> .

  ?    ,       ,      ,    .    

> ,      ,        . ,       :(

      .       " -    .     ?    쳺 ?    ,     ,     ,    -  .   .    ,     .        . !         .      -    ,  ,  ,       .   ,   .   *Gonosuke*,    -   . . 
  :      ,  ,   - .        ,     .       ,   -  ,  .      ,  .  䳺 (  ,  ,      )   80  -  .         ,    .     , .    -  .      -      . ͳ     ,   , ,       .      ,   ,      ,    ,  ,     -  .    ,      -      ,    ,  .

----------

*nickeler*,       - ?     ,     ,        .    ,         ,   -     .    _ ,      ,  ,   ! 
   -    !       ,    !
  ,        ""    ,     ,    -  , ,      .       -      .
    (  ,  ,  -  )  ,   ,      䳿  ?     ,   ?

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,           . ,    .  
>     ,       ,     -,       .        ,   .  -  . -  ,    ...    ,      .

  Gonosuke     .            - .  .
        #   (   )
    ( )      .
      ,   - . *        ,            ?*     ... 
      ,       .     .
** ,- .
        ,  ,  ,     !!!         .
   .
          35 ... 
     catling_cat
              ,    ,   
   ()         (           )   ,           .
  ,  ,    .   ,      .
           -

----------


## nickeler

**,  - (     ),  ,  ,     䳺,  ,  ,  , ...    " " ... ,  .    ,             .          .   

> - ?

  ϳ   .

----------


## Gonosuke

> - .  .

   ,    - !      " " ))    ,     ..  ,   2-3          ?     . 
,   (  ,    ),          .    ,     ?  ,    ,        .   ,        .     .    

> 35 ...

  100%,     , :  

> ,   ..,     ,

    ,    .   ,   ,      ,  .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,   ,      ,  .

       ,      40.
      ,      .
                    .
  40   ...

----------

> ϳ   .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,      .

        ))     ,     30    ,   20  ,   .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,    - !      " " ))    ,     ..  ,   2-3          ?     .

         .  ( ,  )
   2-3      ,                 .    ,  ...       
               ,     
        ,     ,                ,  .           
             ,  !!! 
   ,          ,     ...

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,     ,

  ,   ,          2- .   ,   -  .  
  ,

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,   ,          2- .   ,   -  .  
>   ,

           ,     , , ,    (       ""?) 
      ,      ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,     , , ,    (       ""?)

         .     .  ,     . 
  ,   -   ,  ,  ,  .   .    5-14         ()  ,     . -   .   .      .   

> 2-3      ,

   ,  .    .

----------


## catling_cat

> .     .  ,     . 
>   ,   -   ,  ,  ,  .   .    5-14         ()  ,     . -   .   .      .   
>  ,  .    .

   .           .
           .          
  ,                .

----------


## Gonosuke

> .

    ,      ,   -  ))   

> .

         ,     .    

> 

     ))    

> .

      7    .        ,      .     

> ,                .

         .        ?

----------


## catling_cat

:)    .
  -   .      .     .
       ,  ,   .        ,

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,      ,   -  ))

     , ...
 ,        .
           ...
        ,       ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> :)    .
>   -   .      .

   .     .     )) 
 ,  ,     ,  -   ))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> .     .     )) 
>  ,  ,     ,  -   ))

             ,     .
   :             )) 
 ,  ,    ,  -    )) 
    Gonosuke ,    ,       .      ?     PADI ?     ?    ...

----------


## les

> ,           ** . ** .

  *nickeler*,     ?     ?    -    :      ,  ,           . 
,   ""    ó           ﳿ. 
    ,         ,  ,  . ,     (),   ,   . ,    ,   ,  ,  ,     .

----------


## nickeler

*les*,    - ,  , ,        .       -     .
       .     ,     ,   .

----------

> ,    ,   ,  ,  ,     .

    , , , *nickeler* _"_   .         ,      . 
     ,   ""   ? ͳ    ".    ,        .    .

----------


## 23q

*nickeler*,          ?   ?          ,       ?

----------

**:     

> *nickeler*,          ?

     ,     ,   ,   -  !     ,  . __ !

----------


## nickeler

*23q*,     !    ?   -       .     .

----------


## Gonosuke

> :            ))

    .    ,  * .*     .   ))    

> Gonosuke ,    ,       .      ?     PADI ?     ?    ...

    ,       .         (  ,   ),        .     .   

> ,       ?

  ,     .    -   ,     .

----------


## Cveha

,   ,      ,  ?         ,      ?
            ,       ,      .        .    3 ,     ,    '  ,   .         ,  ,     ? 
   ,  ,  ,    ,  ,       "˳"         .   ' ,       ,     . ,          ,      200  .  ,   15    3  ,     -      .  ,      ,    ,      ,     -   -,      . 
          3  -    '.         ,       , (  )  -     .

----------


## nickeler

*Cveha*,   ,       ,     .      .      .     ,   .

----------


## les

> *les*,    - ,  , ,        .       -     .
>        .     ,     ,   .

  **:    
.   ,   .      ,   ,       -   .
      .      ,          ,       ,  .    **    ,      .     ,   **     ,       ,   **     .   
          .  ,   ,       Ĳ  - (,   ..)  ,  ,  ,      (,    ..)     . **:     **  ( -   ,        )          .

----------


## nickeler

*les*,   ,         .   ,   .   ,    .
  ""        ,       ""    ,    .       ,         ,        ,    .

----------


## Che

,      ...  ,   80:20      ,   :)    ,             ()  ...        ...     80%  ""    ,          20%  
 ,      ... ,         ...     ,   ,    ..,  ....
   ,       ...  ,    (,  ).      2 :   (,  ,  )   ( (), )...    ...   -  ,  ,  ... -  ...         :)              ...            ...        ,   ,    ...  ,       ,       ...

----------


## nickeler

*Che*,     ,    "".  ?   ,      .   ,       ".   ,       ,    .   ,    -      .     -       .       .    ,     -     .       .    -  , , - -  .       - ,  .

----------


## Gonosuke

**:           - (  12400?),  -  .    ,      ,  ,   ,     ...   ,  ,  .     .            . ,

----------


## nickeler

*Gonosuke*, ,         .    )))  , .

----------


## Gonosuke

> , .

  ?

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ?

    ...

----------


## Che

> *Che*,     ,    "".  ?   ,      .   ,       ".   ,       ,    .   ,    -      .     -       .       .    ,     -     .       .    -  , , - -  .       - ,  .

  ? :)    ,   ...    ?        ,    ?   ,     ,   ,     (      ).   , ,    .      ?      (   -,          ?          ,        -...        ,  .  ,    ,    ?  ?      ,            ,      )...        ,  .     .     !      "", -     ""  .    ,        ,  ,    "" (   ) ,    ,  ""    ""...   ,    , ...     ...    ...   !   , ,    ...    !  ?       ,    !        :)... 
     ,  "",     ...     ,   ...  ,  , \, \\..." ...,    ,  ...,     ,  ...,    "...   ...  ,   ,  ...

----------


## Ihor

> ? :)    ,   ...    ?        ,    ?   ,     ,   ,     (      ).   , ,    .      ?      (   -,          ?          ,        -...        ,  .  ,    ,    ?  ?      ,            ,      )...        ,  .     .     !      "", -     ""  .    ,        ,  ,    "" (   ) ,    ,  ""    ""...   ,    , ...     ...    ...   !   , ,    ...    !  ?       ,    !        :)... 
>      ,  "",     ...     ,   ...  ,  , \, \\..." ...,    ,  ...,     ,  ...,    "...   ...  ,   ,  ...

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ? :)    ,   ...    ?        ,    ?   ,     ,   ,     (      ).   , ,    .      ?  ....

            ?

----------

",  - (     ),  ,  ,     䳺,  ,  ,  , ...    " " ... ,  .    ,             .          ." 
      "   ",  "  ,   ,         ,     ,          ,     ,      ,   . 
 ,     -  ,    ,      ( ,      ). 
     -    ,          ,     .  , ,    ? ĳ       -    .   - .
   ,     ,   ,    .   ,          , , -,  .      ,    ,   .    .
,    ,   ,      ,       -  ,   ,   ,   ,       30,        -,     25 (      25),   ,    ,   ,     ,   30     .     .       .    .
,     ,  ,   .   ,       ,       . (    "", , "      ). ,  ,   "  ,   ,    ,   ,    ,    6  . 
    ,   ,    ,  , ,     - , ,   ,  ,   ,   .   ,     , ,   ,      .      ,           (  ,   ).    ,    ,  ,    , , ,  ,  24     ,   -   ,    -    .  ,  ,   -  ,     ,  .

----------


## nickeler

*Che*, ,  ,         .  ,    . 
    ,      ,  3     "    1.5 ,   "  -   1000  .  -   .    

> "   ",  "  ,

    ,     .        ,   ...   " "...   

> ,

   ,    .        "!"   ,   . ( ,     ,     "",       .      ,       ,    -)   

> 

       ,   ?       ,     -   ?   

> ,  , ,     - , ,   ,  ,   ,

   ,  ?
  ,  -  .             "  !",     " " - ,       -    .        ""? 
 -      .  -  ,  .     ,    .     .
  ......           ?     ,    "   ?        ?" 
 .. , ..   ...   ?    ,     ? ,        ,   ,  ,     ,    . 
   -  !   ,   ,  .    

> ,    ,  ,    , , ,  ,  24     ,   -   ,    -    .

       .     .     - !        . 
     ,     ,  .    -  - ,      .   ,    ,   ,   ,     " ",  ,     .       ,          .  
 ,  ,     .               5,       .         .   "  ,     "  -    ?

----------


## Che

> ?

  
     ...        ,    ""   :)    ,   nikeler...          ,    ..,  ..      ,     ,  ,   ...     ,     ...,        ...   ,     " ",   ,     ,      12,5 ...      ?   ..,    ,  ,   ,      ,          ...  , ,      ,   ... 
    ...,   ,   ...        ,  ,            ,    ...   ,    ...      ,   ,  ... 
Ihor,      :)   -  ,   ,    -  ,   :) "  " ?      -   ...   ,  ,  , , ,    :) 
   " "     - " " .  ,  ,  ,  .  ,  ,      ...

----------


## admin

> ,     .        ,   ...   " "...

       ( ,    ),  ,      '.      ,    ,       ,   ,       80-90%      . 
   ,  : "   ",  ,     ,      .

----------


## nickeler

*fragov*,     .  .   -      ,    ,  .

----------


## admin

*nickeler*,  , ,   .         -  ...

----------


## nickeler

*fragov*,      ,  .   :       ,         .
       :           ?       ,     ,         30 %,    "  !".    -     ,     .    , .  ,   .

----------


## admin

> fragov,

      ?   

> ?

    ,    .    30%    ,     ,          ,      ,   . 
            ,  ' .

----------

,     .        ,   ...   " "...  
 ,    .        "!"   ,   . ( ,     ,     "",       .      ,       ,    -)  
     ,   ?       ,     -   ?  
 ,  ?
  ,  -  .             "  !",     " " - ,       -    .        ""? 
 -      .  -  ,  .     ,    .     .
  ......           ?     ,    "   ?        ?" 
 .. , ..   ...   ?    ,     ? ,        ,   ,  ,     ,    . 
   -  !   ,   ,  .   
     .     .     - !        . 
     ,     ,  .    -  - ,      .   ,    ,   ,   ,     " ",  ,     .       ,          .  
 ,  ,     .               5,       .         .   "  ,     "  -    ?[/QUOTE] 
 -   ,     . 
 -     ,        ,   ,    .
       -     ,       .     .
̳   "   ,   ).    ".     .   .      ",     .   ,   .           .
  ,     "  "  ..      ,    .
ͳ,   , ,   ,     ,     ?          "      .     , ,   ,     ,     ,      ,  .....    .
  .
....   (          ),               .     ,        ,          . , 15   ϳ     ,         (       ). 
  ,         ,  ,      (  ,      ,    ),        ,    ,      ,    .    "  ,   ",      ,   ,      .     . , ,  .      .
 ,       ,     ,  ,     .   , ,      ,        , ,   .          .
          ,    "",    .   ,     ,     .
,    ,   ,    (     ,       ),    .    ( ,    .)    ,  .

----------


## Cveha

     ,     ,    ,        .      ,      ,      .     ?   ,     ,             )))

----------


## nickeler

> ".     .  .      ",     .

   - .  ,     .    6 . .     ....   

> ,     ,      ,

    .   *Cveha*,     .  ,   -       .             ! 
     - "  ,   " -  ...      , . 
. ,  , ,  ...        ? 
,  .  *fragov*,       ...    .   ,       ,    ""   (,     !           ?)     ,    .     ,   .     "",    "  ,  !"    . ...

----------


## Che

,        ,         ,      ...   "", ,    ...     ,  ,    ...     ...       ... 
      ...    ,  ,  ,     ...

----------


## admin

**:    *nickeler*,   ,          ...     ,   -  .

----------


## RAMM

. (    ) ,   .       .    .         ,            ,     .

----------

>      ,     ,

         ? "  "...   ,      ,        . , ,  !       . ,       ,     .  ,   ,   ..      . , ,  ,         ,         ,    ?      ,   . .?
  .
     :     ,   ,     ,        ,  ",    ,  . ,    .     ,                 .     .   .
   ,    ,     .        ,    , ,   ,          .

----------

,          !   .           ,       ( 

> ?

  )    (    ,        ). ,       ,       ,        (     ).      ,     ,       .    ?  , ?     ,     .

----------


## nickeler

.      .  , ,   9     , .  ,       2012.   ,   .      .       ,    .        -    30,             .        ...   . 
  ,       ,    .       ,      . 
    ,    !          . 
   ,  ,   .          .    ,     .     ,      .                 .

----------


## les

> .      .  , ,   9     , .  ,       2012.   ,   .      .       ,    .        -    30,             .        ...   . 
>   ,       ,    .       ,      . 
>     ,    !          . 
>    ,  ,   .          .    ,     .     ,      .                 .

  **:        ? nickeler, ,   ,      ,      ,  ,      ,    ,    .     ,     (,   ?),       , ,      ,  .
,  -      .    ,       ,    .      ,       .

----------


## nickeler

*les*,   ?  

> ,  ,   .

   

> ,  -      .    ,       ,    .      ,       .

     ..!      ,     .     ,   "   "      ,   . 
  , ...

----------


## les

> *les*,   ?

  **:    *nickeler*, ,        ,   ..  ,        ,   ?   ,      ,        "".    

> ..!      ,     .     ,   "   "      ,   . 
>   , ...

  **:     ,    ..                 ,    ,             ,     .

----------


## nickeler

> *les*,  ,       .    .  򳺿  ,       ,       -   -.           
>        .       ,        ,    .  ,   ,   .      .   " ". . - !

----------

*nickeler*,  ,         -      ,        . 
.     ,         . 
    .   ?   ?     ? , .

----------


## nickeler

**,  .          .    -  .     ,        .   

> -   -     .           .  ,  .    ,     .     .

----------

> ,  .          .    -  .

   ?      ,   ,  ,    ,   ?    ,     䳿    ?     ?       .   -  . ,    .     (   ) ,     -       . 
   :         (,   ,     ,    ,      , , ,    ). ,    .   .   ,         -   ,    ,     ,    . 
  ,        ,  .     - ,        ,        .  
    ,       -       ,    ,     ,    ,        .  
 ,  les     ,              -   ,      䳿,     ?
 .           ,     ,     (  )

----------


## nickeler

http://pda.mk.ru/social/interview/20...aya-drama.html
,  - .   

> 65-    ,  22     (    ),     .      .      !   ,     :   ,     ,     . -           ,   ,  ,  .              .   ,        , ,   .      ,      .  -  ,  .     :  , ,  ,     .        .

----------


## laithemmer

,   ??     65 ?    ,    !!!    ,  - . ?? ?? ?! 
,  ,   ,   .    !!!

----------


## sharasha

*laithemmer*, ,   !   ,      ...

----------


## laithemmer

*sharasha*,  ,   ,   ??!!!!   ,   !      ?!        ?!     .      .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,   ??     65 ?    ,    !!!

      ...)))
 80   .         ,     ...

----------


## Olio

> ..

   ?  ?   ?

----------


## laithemmer

> 80   .

   , ?    80   .     .  !!

----------


## sharasha

*laithemmer*, ,  "  "!)))     !
   .  ?      ...?

----------


## nickeler

*laithemmer*,      )))) 
    .           .  ,   .
         ?     .  ?     ,        ?

----------


## Cveha

,        ,    ?  ,    ,     . ճ   ,        ?   ,         ,       .  ?   . 
       ,    ,      ,  ,    ,     ,    ,      ,        .

----------


## nickeler

> ,        ,

       ....

----------


## Olio

:  

> 65-    ?
>  , 65-   ϳ,        .     ,   -   '    . 
>              ,   , -    -. 
>         ,    ϳ   ,    ,        ,   . 
> ϳ  ,             ,    .     ,  ,  ,        , -  . 
> ̳    ,     ϳ       .       . ĳ  , . ,           ,  ,    .      ,     ,    ,  Ͳͻ.   , ϳ    ,  ,    ,   : ...    ,     ... Ƴ      ,      ,    .    , ,        . ³            .
>     ϳ    (    )      ,      ,  .   ,         ',              ѻ, -  . 
> , 22  2011 65- ϳ           ,         8-  10- . Ƴ     ,       . 
> ϳ    ,         .

   http://ua.for-ua.com/ukraine/2011/03/22/155036.html

----------


## laithemmer

> ,   , -    -.

   *   .   

> ϳ  ,*             ,    .*     ,  ,  ,        , -  .

   *   *    
  !!!!   

> *    ϳ    (    )     *

  !!  
 !  !  ,   !

----------


## bigmozes

> ϳ    ,         .

  ճ    ,    ,   -  ?  ( -  ,  ),      .

----------


## nickeler

*Olio*,    )))       :  

> ϳ    ,  ,    ,   : ...    ,     ...

   -       ,  ...  *bigmozes*,       .   ,    .     .       ,    .     .        ....

----------


## sharasha

*nickeler*,    ...
  ,     ,    ... .   . 
      . ³     ...

----------


## nickeler

,   -   ,       쳺.    

> ,    ,   .     childless ().  ,       ,     .       ,        .      ,     , , ,  -         , .  ,      . 
>      .      ,      .
>     28-46 .  28              .        ,    .   ,    ,   ,   , ,  .  ,          .            ,          , .     ,  .    .
>    ,    ,   ,      ,  ,      ,     . 
>           . 
>  ,   ,   ,     .   ,     ,     ,      .        ,      ,   , .   ,    ,           .   
>    ? 
>         .   ,         ,  .            70       -.
>  ,   14     .       ,       .        2000 .     ,       .    ,      ,  ,     .       .          ,  .        -     .            . 
> ...

----------


## nickeler

> .     . 
>  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,      ,        .
>         .
>  .    :
>   ,             ,     , .
>        .   ,        ,    ,          .     .         .
> .    :
>  ,     ,       ?      ,     .  ,   ,  .                :     , ,  , .    ? ,         ,  ,     ,   .
>  ,    , .    ,        ,   
> ...

----------


## rasta-koy

,      -   :- ))
    ?

----------


## admin

.  ,        ,   '    :  

> ,  ,  ,  ,  ,      ,        .

   ,        .        ?    ?
  , ,      ? 
 :  

> -    , .       !      ,     ,       ,     .

   

> ,            .        .

   

> ,       ,     ,      !       ?    ,            ,          .   ,  ,     . ,    ,   ,       ,   ,   ,         .

   

> ,     ,      .

  ? 
 :  

> :        ?   :   ?                ! ,   ,       ,      .

  ³,   ,     ? 
 :  

> .    ,         :   ,     ,   .      ;     ,       .     ,        ,     .          .

  ? 
 :  

> ,  ,    .  ,      .     ,      .              .   ,     (? ? ?..)  . , ,  -,        .          .  ,   !       (  ) .
>                      .        :    养 (  ).   :    !  ,             .        .
>           .     ,        .  -     ,    ,   -     .    ,      . (   ,    ,    ,      ).        .      ( ),       
>            .  ,       .    :     , , ,  ,     .

   

> .   ,   . .   20        40.            :"       ?" 
> - ...( ).
> -     ,   .
>  !  ,    ...
>  .  , , -    !!!  :
> - ,,    2...
>      !

  .  
  ,        ӳ:  

> 14 ,     ,     .

   

> 20 .       -,       ,    .     ,      .     Africas Oprah Winfrey Leadership Academy for Girls,  ,     .         .    152 , ,    75   .    .    , ,   , (    ),   :     ,       .   .  
> 
>       ,-      ,-  ,     ,    ,  . Newsweek    ,    :    .             ,   ,      .      ,     ,   .

  , , ,      ...  " "  .

----------


## nickeler

*fragov*, ,           .    -   ,    . , ,      ,        ,    .
 ,    ,     . ҳ    ,     .    ,  ,    ?
     ,      .   ,       .      .

----------


## admin

> fragov, ,           .    -   ,    . , ,      ,        ,    .
>  ,    ,     . ҳ    ,     .    ,  ,    ?
>      ,      .   ,       .      .

   ,       ,      ?   ?    ,     ,      ,       -      .

----------


## nickeler

*fragov*,     ,      .   , ,      "  -   ,    ,  ...",             ,       
:   , ,     ,  ,    ,  ,    .    ,      .   .    ,   ,    .

----------


## admin

> fragov,     ,      .   , ,      "  -   ,    ,  ...",            ,

     ,    .

----------


## nickeler

*fragov*,     ""?   ,        ,        .     ,    ,   .  "     ".    .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,  - ,  -

      ,    .
  ,       .
              .   

> -      .

    " "     ,     .
----------------------------------------
  ...     ,      ,    ...
        ?!
 -   ,  ,  ?
   , ...      ,    : 
-  ,        .    .     ,   ,    ,   .     - ?
      ,          ? 
  ,   ,        ,        ,   
,,      ,        ,      
         . 
  ""       : http://worldru.ru/index.php?nma=news&fla=stat&nums=7323
         ,    ,  .     .      ,     ,      .  
 ,        .   ,  ,          ,      ,     .    ,        ,   ,     .     ,     .       :       ,  ,        .        ,      ,   .
=============================
          ,
    , ,   ,   . *   ???!!!!*
, ,- 
    ?

----------


## nickeler

.         ""   ""  "" ))))  

> .     .
>     . 
>       .        ,  ,    22-      .      -.
>         :   ,         ,   ...    ,  ,    . 
>   ,   , -      ,      .   ,             ,          .          . ,      .  ,    ,    .           .            :      ,  ,  . 
>   ?     -    (   ,   600-   ).      :     ,     . 
>        ,   .          ,   -   ,   .    ,     ,  ,   ,   . 
> ,            .     .     ,      12 ,   ,   "-".     ,        -   ,     .      12 ,      9    . 
> , ,   ,       -   37  41- .      -  .            -. 
> ...

----------


## tayatlas

- . 
           ? . 
        ,          -    .........

----------


## nickeler

> 

   )))        .     ,     80   .       ,   60    .         ,     .    -   -   .   "   ?"

----------


## Lindorie

> )))        .     ,     80   .       ,   60    .         ,     .    -   -   .   "   ?"

   .  ,      ,       .      .        .      : "         ?"

----------


## Condor

,    ,      -  (       , ,   ,    ).               ;

----------


## Lindorie

> ,    ,      -  (       , ,   ,    ).               ;

   ,   ,         .   ,      ,      -       ))

----------


## tayatlas

> ,   ,         .   ,      ,      -       ))

  -..... 
          ,      (   )     (   25  )            .       ,                   .    2012     .  
        .

----------


## 23q

- ,   ,         ( ).      ,   .

----------


## Condor

!   -   - -        ,   -           -         ,              ;

----------


## Lindorie

.          .   ,          ,        .   .        ,       65 ,   .      .      ?    ,         ?  ,   ?      .   .    ,    2  ?  ,   ?    ?       ,   .            ,    ?.       ,     .        ,    .       ,      // "" .     .   - ,   ,   .       .
   .      -,        - .

----------


## tayatlas

> ,          ,        .

            .  ,         , ..  ,  .. ""      . 
      :   ( )   .      : "   -      ".        ,      ""  .

----------


## Lera

> ,         , ..  ,  .. ""      .

   .         .   -    ,  ""    .     -        .

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,

          .     -     ,        :- ))
---
 -       ,

----------


## Lindorie

> .  ,         , ..  ,  .. ""      . 
>       :   ( )   .      : "   -      ".        ,      ""  .

    ,     -  . , ,         ,      (    ,      ).         ?     ?  ,       ,               ?  ,

----------


## Lera

> :- ))

     (        )    ,

----------


## Lindorie

> ---
>  -       ,

        ,   -    ,    ?   :   ,    ,    ,  90%                40?

----------


## 23q

> ,   -    ,    ?   :   ,    ,    ,  90%                40?

----------


## Lera

(  )    ,  ..., ,           (   )    (,  2012 -  7 10 ,   2013 -7 10 ,   2025 -7 10 )   .  ,,        " ". .

----------


## 23q

- ...    .

----------


## Lera

,

----------


## 23q

*Lera*,    ...

----------


## tayatlas

> ,   -    ,    ?   :   ,    ,    ,  90%                40?

                 1-2 .        60-   .       .
       -   .               . 
       :        ?  ,   .

----------


## Lera

> 60-   .       .

  ...     . ))))

----------


## 23q

*Lera*,      .    ,  ,      ...           ,         .    ( )     .     .    ,     .

----------


## RAMM

> 1-2 .

    " "       ,     ,      " "     ?   

> .

          " "  ,  , ,          .          ,   ,   .      " "     ,   ?

----------


## Lera

> .

    )))  ,            60-   ?  

> 

  ...      ,

----------


## RAMM

> ...      ,

           ,       .

----------


## 23q

> )))  ,            60-   ?
> ...      ,

           ...

----------


## rust

"    !" ()

----------


## laithemmer

> (,  2012 - 7 10 ,   2013 -7 10 ,   2025 -7 10 )

    :)    -  ᳺ))) 
   ,

----------


## Lera

> ...

     ... ...      ,       -           .

----------


## Ihor

> " "       ,     ,      " "     ?

  +500           ,    ,                  

> *   -   .               . *

      ????            ,        !!!! 
    ????          ,         !!!!!!   ,      ! 
               ,  !!!!      ,     ,     ..,

----------


## rasta-koy

-    .    "   "     .
     -     -       .            ,      .  ,  !   !

----------


## fabulist

**:     

> ,         ?

  ,     ,  ,     .

----------


## nickeler

> -

    , ,  . )    ,     .      ,   .    ,  10    ,

----------


## Lindorie

,  , rasta-koy  ,    - ,     ,

----------


## Condor

,    ,    ,       ,  ?

----------


## FLY_INTER

> ,  ?

   : 
 1277. ³  
     1.   , 
     ,   ,  
  
      '     
  . 
-    \-,

----------


## Condor

-       -,            ,   ,   .

----------


## nickeler

> - ,

       )))      -       .

----------


## Lindorie

> )))      -       .

   ,    ,        ,

----------


## nickeler

*Lindorie*,   )   ,    ,

----------


## Lindorie

rasta-koy  )))

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,    ,    ,       ,  ?

     ,    :- ))
 ,  ,     :- ))
 ,    10 ,             :- ))
׸,  ,   ,        :- ))

----------


## Lera

:     ,

----------


## Lindorie

-,   . , ,

----------


## k

> -,   .

  ,   .   "",   ,    ,                  -     ?
        ,    "       ". ,  ,  ,         . 
   - .      .   ,   ,  .    ,  ,  ,   ,   ,  /               ? 
  80%  ,   ,            ,     .    ? 
..            ,  -    ...

----------


## Lera

> -     ?

      ?    ?   ? 
   -      
    Ψ,    -     ))))        .   -  10  /  ,       -   .     ...     ""

----------


## k

*Lera*, ,   ,       -   ,      .     .     ?     ?

----------


## nickeler

*k*,     .  , ...
   .             .      ...      ? )))

----------


## admin

> Lera, ,   ,       -   ,      .     .     ?     ?

    ,     ?       ,  ,  ?

----------


## Lera

> *Lera*, ,   ,       -   ,      .

    ,  "  ".    ,  -       

> .     ?     ?

      , ..      
       ) ,

----------


## Lindorie

.  , k,     ,     - , ,  ?           .   ! ,   ,       - .     .   "" ( , ,       )  ,  "" ,       ,  .  -.
   ,  ?  .     .         .     ,         - ,  ,   -  ,   -    ,      ,      ,    .          - .       ?

----------


## k

*nickeler*,          -      ?      ,     ""?         ?    ,     ,    ,      .     " "  ' ,     .         ,  ,  "",      ?   .   

> ,  ,  ?

   !     ,  ,  " "  ,        ! ճ   ?   !

----------


## Lera

> " "

      " ",  -  . )
 ))) 
   : 

> ?

        ()" "  - .       -   ,         ?  
    ,     ,  ""     =

----------


## Lindorie

> *nickeler*,          -      ?      ,     ""?         ?    ,     ,    ,      .     " "  ' ,     .         ,  ,  "",      ?   .

  -, , .   ,   ,   ,     .      ,    ,      ()    -  .     ?    ,  ,    ,          ,    ,    ,

----------


## k

> ,  ,   -  ,   -    ,      ,      ,    .          -

   -       .   ,    ?    ""...
,     ""  ""

----------


## Lera

- ?
)))

----------


## Lindorie

> - 
> ,     ""  ""

   ,     .    ,       ,         .   **:    , *k*,     , ,        ,  -   -  .   ?  ,            .        )))

----------


## k

> - ?

        -  . ...?

----------


## Lera

)

----------


## k

,         ,  , , .     ,        - -    .

----------


## Lindorie

> ,         ,  , , .     ,        - -    .

    .  .  .        .       .   .  .

----------


## nickeler

,     ?   - . )))    .    .          ,    ,   ,     .     .      !  쳺,      . ))))     ... 
 ,    .    "Hellraiser".     ,   ,      .     .  .    ,    -    .        .    )

----------


## froguz

> -

           ...

----------


## laithemmer

> ?

     ,    . .  
 ,  -   .    . ҳ     ,    .    .     ,         ,    .

----------


## Lera

> ,

  ...       .... 
  ,   )))

----------


## Cveha

,     ?  .       ,   33  -    ,      ,  .  ,   ,   ,  " , ".      . 
  ,   "   ,     ",      ,   ,    .  ,           ,     ,     .    6  -    .     ,     ,    . 
   ,    ,   ,     (         ).     ,  ,       -   .      5   ,    300    ,      .     ,    .             ,     -  .     ,   -   -  ,  ,      -       ,    .      -    , ,  4-,   ,      ,         .      ,    ,   ?     .
   .

----------


## k

*Cveha*,   ,           ,    ,       .    ,     "  ,  "    ,   .       2 ,               "  "   .  ,         40-45 ,         ,    ?      20-35 ,    /   ,     3-5     ?

----------


## Lindorie

> *Cveha*,   ,           ,    ,       .    ,     "  ,  "    ,   .       2 ,               "  "   .  ,         40-45 ,         ,    ?      20-35 ,    /   ,     3-5     ?

  *k*,  ,    ,  ,        .   ,    ,       .     .       24   .    . 
     45 .     .    ,      ,    ,        .   -         .   25   -      ,    40      /,     ,       . ,         40 . ,             (   ).  , *k*,      ,      ,   - ?     ,    ,    .

----------


## k

> ,

  ,       .  

> 

      ,       ,    ,     ,    ?  ?         ,      ,        ?    ?    " "    9   
 (. childfree    , ; childless by choice   )      * - * .     ,                .    ,    -  ,      ?!     ?

----------


## Lindorie

> ,       .

     ,       .  .         

> 

      

> " "

   ,  ?  -  ,    ?      "" .         .    ,    .    ,       .        ,     .   ,    .      ,   -,     ,   .    

> ?

      ,   ,  ?

----------


## Lera

> -

  **, -    ,         ../   /
    :    ,      10         )))   

> k,  ,    ,  ,        .

  .... " "  :    ,   ,  -,   ...  ..  (    :   __))) "  ",   ...  ,    . ,          ).

----------


## k

.  ,       ,       , ...  - -   .    "".     .        ,  !   -  .  ,  ,   - ,   ,     . ..  " "       ,    .    ,  ...      .
,   ,    , ...    -    ,          ,     ,   .

----------


## RAMM

> 

   ""  -     .   .      .     - .       .   

> .

        .       .           ,  ,     ,     .  
  1 ""      2,   .

----------


## Lera

> ,  ,   - ,   ,     .

  )    ,   ( ) .       .
 ,     -- ,        .  ?       ,   . ))) 
)    " ",

----------


## Lindorie

> - ,   ,

   , ,     ,    - ?     ,       ?          ,       ?       .   ,         .           -    ?
  ,      :   ,       ,     ?

----------


## Lera

> .

  /  )))
    ,   . 
   ,  - ,  - ,   - ,        . 
 .

----------


## RAMM

> /  )))
>    ,   .

     .  ().   .   .   ...     ""  )   

> ,  - ,  - ,   - ,       . .

  ,   .     ()

----------


## Lera

> .  ().

    ?     -     " -   ",   ,   .)))        -  ,   .  ?     ?     ,   - .         ,    . -. 
 -    ,       ,   .

----------


## Lindorie

*Lera*,  +1000

----------


## RAMM

> -     " -  ",   ,   .)))

    .     ,    .   ""?   "".   

> -  ,   .

   .   .)   

> ?     ?

     "".   

> -

      ,     .

----------


## Lera

> .     ,    .   ""?   "".

   ?                   -. 
      ,   ,    " ?".  

> ,     .

         -

----------


## nickeler

,   )         .    )
   "  ,   - "        㳿.       ,   . 
    ,        -   .    "  ,   "     )

----------


## Lera

> ,   .

  ..**:      

> - ,    --      : "    "  
> -  ,   , , ,    ,      (),     ,  ....    : "     "  
> -     ,  , ,  ,    ,   : "    "  
> -  12-16        ,    "",  " "    : "    "  
> -    ,   ,   ,     , ....  
> -       -.  .   ,      .  ,        ,   .   ,  ,    ,     ,      ""  , ,  ,       ,    .        3  (  ),    ,             ,      
> -   . , ....    ,   ,    ,    ...  ..      ,   : "    "  
> -  ...      (   3    ),  :  ,   ,   ,   ,    (,     ).    ,  : "    " 
> -       8-10 ,    //.        ,       .  : "    "  
> ...

----------


## Lindorie

> ..

----------


## RAMM

> ?

   "" -    "" -  .   

> -.

   ,    .   

> -

   . ,    ,        , ..      -     .   .

----------


## Cveha

,    ?     ,    ,     ,  . ,      ,            ,    ,    )))     3- ,  4-,  .     ,    -  - . ֳ      ,  ,  ,       ,       .              ,  , ,         ,      ,       (  --).       ,     ,        .      ,      ,   ,     ,      .     ,      ,         ,      ,   . ,       ,   ,           ,   .

----------


## Lera

> "" -    "" -  .
>  ,    .
>  . ,    ,        , ..      -     .   .

  *RAMM*,        -  

> ;   , ** .      ,         [1].
>         (    )   ;*         ,  ,  *

----------


## RAMM

> (    )   ;

  T..   ? ...     .    

> (    )

     " ".          (    )  . 
,       ,  .       . 
.. FYI -     .

----------


## Lera

> ,       ,  .

      ?

----------


## RAMM

> ?

      ()     .      ,    

> (    )   ;

----------


## Condor

:        ?    ?     (    ?)    ?

----------


## Lera

> ()     .      ,

         . )))) , ,   ,      -     ,

----------


## laithemmer

> ?    ?     (    ?)    ?

  ,   ?     ?? ,  3 ,        ,    !    .  .      . 
        , .

----------


## Condor

.          ,        "" .
    -:            .       ?

----------


## Lera

"    .."()

----------


## laithemmer

> ?

      ,  .      ,    ,      .

----------


## nickeler

*Condor*, ղ   )  , .   -   .     .  ,      -  ,    ,      .    .... 
  ,      ,    .        )))))  .  ,       .

----------


## Condor

"         ".  .     -   ,   ,     .        ,     .   ,   ,  " ".      ,        ,     ,       ,   .   ,      ",    !!!"       ? ;)

----------


## Lera

, ?      80,   (  ,   ),         -   .
    ,      ...,     .

----------


## RAMM

> -     ,

  ...        .

----------


## Cveha

,  " "    .          ,    ,   .  ,     ,   (     ),     . ,  ,        - ,      -    .     ,  "")))  ,  ,  ,    ,   ,   '  .    ,   ,     ,    ,  ,   .   .

----------


## Lera

> ...        .

      -  )

----------


## RAMM

> -  )

  ,   -    .

----------


## k

> 3- ,  4-,

   ,     "" 4 ,      .    ,    ,    . ͳ   ,    -   5,   25.    ""   ,    ,      ?        ""  - ,    ?
,      ,    " ".    ...

----------


## nickeler

> ...

  )))   -   ?

----------


## Cveha

,    ,     .    ,   .   ,     ,    .     ,          ,    ,          .
ǲ   ,  ,  "" ))))   

> 

   ,         ,          ( ,    )

----------


## nickeler

*Cveha*,   ,   .  -  ,  -  .   ,   "   "

----------


## k

- .  , ,  30       -  ,       45 ,    - .

----------


## nickeler

> 30

  ...  28    ,   -...

----------


## k

> 

       ?    ?

----------


## Scald

... :)

----------


## k

> ... 
> )))   -   ?

    - ,   -      ,       5     -...      ,    ...       

> ,

       ,    / "" ,      ?  ,   . ,   ,      .

----------


## Lera

.   )))

----------


## Lindorie

> .   )))

   *Lera*,    .       ,      ,     ((   

> - .

     ?

----------


## Lera

> *Lera*,    .       ,      ,     ((

     . 
... -       
    - 6

----------


## k

> ?

   ...

----------


## Cveha

--,  ,        ,              ,  ,      ,    ,     ,          -- (   ,  ).    -  "")))      ,    ,      ,    ,    , ,        ( ,    ),   ,    '  (     ).  , )))

----------


## Merry Corpse

**:

----------


## rust

. 
  .          ,   . ,     ...  .  ...   ,    ....
    ...      ...       ...
            ...     . ...   ...

----------


## Lera

> ...

     - .            ,       " "     .
 :  ,      ,    -  . 
   .

----------


## rust

...   ...

----------


## Lera

> ...   ...

     

> ,  ,  ,        ,    ,   ,      .  -,  , : "     ,   ,            "
>     ,    ,    ,      .  ,    ,           ,      ,          ,  The Times. 
>   ,     ,    ,** ,  ,       ,        .  
>          (!) . -       ,        .   ,   ,   .            -.      -

----------


## Condor

,  !    ,  .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,  !

     )

----------


## k

*Condor*,  !

----------


## sharasha

*Condor*,     ?  ,   쳺       !

----------


## k

> ,   쳺

    ,

----------


## sharasha

*k*,    ""   ?

----------


## k

*sharasha*,  ""      ,  "  ",     . 
..  !  !

----------


## laithemmer

> ,

  ,   "-" -   .  
       "".
  ,     ,  ,    ,   , .

----------


## Dima0011

> ,   "-" -   .  
>        "".
>   ,     ,  ,    ,   , .

  
 
  ,       ,

----------


## 23q

*Dima0011*,   ?

----------


## Lindorie

> ,       ,

         -    (   -     )  ?   

> 

   ,  .     ,     ,  .   ,     ,

----------


## Dima0011

> -    (   -     )  ?

  . 
     ,   40%       - .
   2,1      ,       .
 ,     ,       ,   .. -     .
,       ,   90-,       . 
  ,     ,     ,      (    )      .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,     ,     ,      (    )      .

    .
     :
1.  		
2.  		
3.  		
4.  		
5.   
6.  	
7.  	
8.  	
9.  	
10.

----------


## Dima0011

> .
>      :
> 1.  		
> 2.  		
> 3.  		
> 4.  		
> 5.   
> 6.  	
> 7.  	
> ...

   . 
     -  ,              ..  ? 
             ?

----------


## Lindorie

> ,     ,     ,      (    )      .

     !            .   ,      -      ,    ,   ?               ?       -   ,      .        ,   .  ,  , ,  ,     .       . 
 ,      -   ,          .  ,   3-4        ,    ,   ? ,       ,       . ,     ,       100 ?     ,   ,      (((

----------


## Merry Corpse

*Dima0011*,     ,          ? ))

----------


## Dima0011

> *Dima0011*,     ,          ? ))

  -?
   ? 
   fertility rate   - 1,29 (   214 )
 ,          ,   2,1 (     )
           ,     2,5
      ,      /. 
     5  7 -    
  -     -    ,  ?
   -   ?   

> !            .   ,      -      ,    ,   ?               ?

  !!!       , , ,      (  )   (   ). 
      !!!  

> -   ,      .        ,   .  ,  , ,  ,     .       .

     ?
    ?
? ? ? ?   

> ,      -   ,          .  ,   3-4        ,    ,   ? ,       ,       . ,     ,       100 ?     ,   ,      (((

  ,  ,    ,     .

----------


## Lindorie

> ?
>     ?
> ? ? ? ?

        .  -  ,      ,     -.   -    .     -    .   

> ,  ,    ,     .

      .    .     -  ,        .      .         ,    .    ,           . .    .      .

----------


## Dima0011

> .  -  ,      ,     -.   -    .     -    .

   .   .
       5 , +       .  8 .        ?   

> .    .     -  ,        .      .         ,    .    ,           . .    .      .

            -  , .  .
  "   ".           .
    ,   :
-         (  )
-  ,    ,

----------


## Lindorie

> 5 , +       .  8 .        ?

        ,        **       .   , .        .           .    ,    .    

> 

             .      , , ,     .     , ,   .  ,   ,        .  " ",    ....   

> -  , .

  .  .  ,      ,     .    .      .

----------


## Dima0011

> , , ,     .     , ,   .

     ,      ,    
        =   .

----------


## Lindorie

> ,      ,    
>         =   .

  .  .   ,      .    ,     .              ,   .

----------


## Dima0011

> .  .   ,      .    ,     .              ,   .

   ,   ,       
,   ,        :
-     
-      
-      ,     /  ..

----------


## tayatlas

> ,       ,   90-,       . 
>   ,     ,     ,      (    )      .

          90-.....     .    ,    2004   (   )      4  / 
   2005     "" .   ()           .  
      ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> -     -    ,  ?
>    -   ?

   ,   ,      ,        . (   ,         . )
      ,     . 
     ,       ,               ))

----------


## Lindorie

> ,   ,

    ,      .       ,           .           ,      ,  ,   ,           .            ,       .       .   ,      .     .  ,    ! ,    - ,   .      " "   .     ,   ,  ,  ,          .      - ,        .

----------


## Lera

> ,     ,     , *     (    )*      .

      ?  ,      . 
   -     ( )      .  , .
      ().

----------


## Pentax

-  .   .       -  (. ) - .    .     , ..     -   .    "" -    .      .  .    ,  , .

----------


## laithemmer

> .  .

  ))  ! ͳ     .  -    .  *Lindorie*,

----------


## Lindorie

*laithemmer*,

----------


## Condor

Lindorie laithemmer :

----------


## nickeler

*k*,  ,         ,    ? ? 
 

> "  "

  ,     ?       ,      .  ,  .     "", ""   .      ,  ,          

> .

     ,    ?   ,      ,        ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

> -  (. ) - .    .     , ..     -   .    "" -    .      .  .

         (    ),        ?    ""?
     ? ))   **:    *Condor*, ,    ,    ,   ,      .

----------


## Condor

,        ,  ,  (  )   ;

----------


## Lera

.    -,        3

----------


## Merry Corpse

**:     

> ,

     )   

> ,  ,  (  )

   ,       ,  "  " .   ,  ,     ,  ,  ,  ,   ,    -  .             ,   ,         .

----------


## Condor

.    -  ,      ,           .
,  ,      , -    :       !  ,     .      100%     .  ,  , -   ,          :D

----------


## Lindorie

*Condor*,   .      ,          : "   ".      .    .     ,    .   ?   ,   25  .         ,    ,  ?    ,     ,   ?  ,  ,   , ,   ?  ,  -   ,    .      -    ,       .       .         .   ?     ?   ?      ,        ,        ,    ,       -,   20    ?  ,     ,   .     ...   

> ,  ,      , -    :       !  ,     .      100%     .  ,  , -   ,          :D

   ((

----------


## Lera

.   : _      0,30,5   ;       0,8 .  XXI       6,5 .,       0,20,3   . 
,    ,    21 . .       20%   100  .
,     300 .     . 
        .   100      , ,  , , , , -, , ,     100 .       . 
     1   ,   750  ; 1       3 .  , 1     ,  1     12  30 .  ._ 
  ?

----------


## k

,    -  , MDM   ...  *nickeler*,     ,    ,      : **,    ,     .     ,      .  ,  ,    , ..         . 
 

>

----------


## Dima0011

> 90-.....     .    ,    2004   (   )      4  /

        ,       ,      /      

> ,   ,      ,        . (   ,         . )
>       ,     .

      20-30    .
        .        

> ,      .       ,           .           ,      ,  ,   ,           .            ,       .       .   ,      .     .  ,    ! ,    - ,   .      " "   .     ,   ,  ,  ,          .      - ,        .

         .          -       

> ))  ! ͳ     .  -    .

     ?  .      

> .   : _      0,30,5   ;       0,8 .  XXI       6,5 .,       0,20,3   . 
> ,    ,    21 . .       20%   100  .
> ,     300 .     . 
>         .   100      , ,  , , , , -, , ,     100 .       . 
>      1   ,   750  ; 1       3 .  , 1     ,  1     12  30 .  ._ 
>   ?

     .
   8%      ,      +   
   90%      ,       
,      ,              7 .

----------


## laithemmer

> ³   Lindorie

   -      쳺 ?
  ,  -   " ,  ,  ,  ,   ?"   

> ?  .

  , -,    ,  ,  .     ? :)
  ,      . ,   -  ,         ,   ,   .     

> ,      ,              7 .

      ,  . 
     "ϳ" )))   . 
  ,          ...

----------


## RAMM

> ,      .

  ,          ,        ,  , , ...

----------


## laithemmer

> ,          ,        ,  , , ...

   ,      .
    )      . ³,     ,   .

----------


## RAMM

> )

        )   

> 

       ?    )

----------


## laithemmer

> )

   , ? ͺ! ",  ! !" ()  :)        .    

> ?    )

----------


## RAMM

> , ? ͺ! ",  ! !" () :)       .

  ,      .  ,  " " ...         ...

----------


## Lindorie

> 

      ?

----------


## Dima0011

> , -,    ,  ,  .     ? :)

  .      /  .. 
 ,     ,      , , . 
      childfree?   

> "ϳ" )))   . 
>   ,          ...

   

> )      . ³,     ,   .

    ,   ""      - .   -

----------


## Lindorie

> /  ..

  , ,    ,       ,   ?    

> ,     ,      , ,

     .   ,   .              

> -

    - .  .     .

----------


## laithemmer

> childfree?

       , ,    ³, ,  ,   , , ͳ, ,   ?

----------


## RAMM

> ?

   ?

----------


## Dima0011

> , ,    ,       ,   ?

    ,       ?      ,       

> - .  .     .

  10      ,       50 .
       +    +        -     .
   ,     

> , ,    ³, ,  ,   , , ͳ, ,   ?

    ,     ,    .
 ,     ?

----------


## Lindorie

> ,       ?      ,

          ?   

> ,

       ,   .    

> 

   Homo sapiens   200 000 .        ,       -   .    

> ,     ,    .
>  ,     ?

       ?        .      

> ?

----------


## RAMM

> 

  ....   ?,,        ..    "".     , ,   , ,  ,   , , , ,   .  -  --....

----------


## k

> ,   .

      ...  ,          

> -      쳺 ?

  ͳ,   "  " -   ,    ... ,

----------


## Lera

> ,

    :
-   ?
- .
- , ?
-          .
- , ,        ""?
-       ...

----------


## Lera

> 

     ,    ?    , , . -.   

> .      /  ..
>  ,     ,      , , .

   .        "   ,    ." 
  " ,     "     .   

> nickeler,     ,    ,      : ,    ,     .

     :  ,   .   

> ....         .     .           ,   .    ,        ,   .        ,       .    .    .    ,     . 
>  ,   ? 
>   , .    .    ,        
> ....
>            ? , ,    
>      ,     .  .  ,       ,    ,       . ...

  () .

----------


## Dima0011

> ,    ?

  http://www.ukrstat.gov.ua/operativ/o...vov2005_u.html  

> .        "   ,    ."

    

> " ,     "     .

    .

----------


## Lera

> http://www.ukrstat.gov.ua/operativ/o...vov2005_u.html

  ,   ... "**    "     

> 

     ????
  , ....    .  ,       .  -   .  ,  __      .

----------


## k

> :  ,

       (  )  ?     .  *Lera*,

----------


## Lera

> (  )  ?     .  *Lera*,

    .              .        .
   "",,  , / ""     (  )   ..,  ..

----------


## k

?       ?  
   ,

----------


## Dima0011

> ,   ... "**    "   
>    ????
>   , ....    .  ,       .  -   .  ,  __      .

        ))) http://news.finance.ua/ua/~/1/0/all/2012/10/15/289399

----------


## Lera

> ?

   .  /  ? /? 
   ? -,       )    -   ** .    ""   :    ,   ,    //  -      . ,    .

----------


## k

,           :  _    ,      .     .
  :     
  :   .       !!!     !   !
      :    ,   .    _

----------


## Lera

> ))) http://news.finance.ua/ua/~/1/0/all/2012/10/15/289399

  ?  http://index.minfin.com.ua/index/gdp/eximp.php   

> ,

   ,    .. 
: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%AD%...B3%D0%B8%D1%8F

----------


## Dima0011

> ? http://index.minfin.com.ua/index/gdp/png.php?7&33&7&34 http://index.minfin.com.ua/index/gdp/eximp.php

  ,

----------


## k

: 
  (      )   -   .   ,      ,      . 
 ,       ,     -      -  ?

----------


## Lera

> ,

   ?   .  - .  -  +    .
       - ,  ?  -     . )))   

> : 
>   (      )   -   .

  http://ethology.ru/library/?id=352

----------


## Dima0011

**:     

> ?   .  - .  -  +    .
>        - ,  ?  -     . )))

        .
        .

----------


## k

> 

    ,   ...    ,    ?

----------


## Lera

**:     

> .
>         .

          779028 .?     

> ,   ...    ,    ?

   ...     "" ..     .              =   .     ,         ,    .  .      . 
        -  http://www.diletant.ru/articles/72519/ 
    - ?

----------


## k

,    .    -      ,    (  ,  ).          .   ...
          -   .

----------


## Lera

-... "           " (c)   Case Western Reserve University,

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,     ,    .
>  ,     ?

       ! !  

> 

       ?   

> 

        ? ))

----------


## laithemmer

> ? ))

  ))     ,     ?!  !! :)))))) 
 ,     ,    .       , .

----------


## nickeler

> ,     ,      , , .

     "  ,      )))  *laithemmer*,    , ³  ,  ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .   ...

  -,  ,       ,  ,   (  ?) !   , , ! ()  ))))

----------


## Condor

,    -        ...    ... ...       ^_^

----------


## Olio

> .   ...

        ""   ,       !  "",     !     

> ,     ,    .

     ,     ,         ...  ,     .        .     :)

----------


## Merry Corpse

*Condor*,    ))   

> ,     ,         ...

                   .   ! ))

----------


## Olio

> *Condor*,    ))  
>                  .   ! ))

   ))   :       "  "  ,    " "          ? (     , , , ...     :)

----------


## Merry Corpse

*Olio*,      ))   

> , , , ...     :)

   ! ))

----------


## sharasha

,    ,    ,      ...

----------


## y-mob

,  ,    ,

----------


## Lera

> ,    ,

  ? ,

----------


## k

*Lera*,        -  ?     "" ...     ""   ,  ...

----------


## Lera

1.     
2.      ""  ?  ,   )))
3.  ,      . 1  7:28

----------


## k

> ""

      -   ?   ,

----------


## Lera

> -   ?

      -   ? 
    .        . 
 "   ".        ,         ,      .    " "  ,   ,     .   

> ,   ,    ,        ,        .     ,  ,   ,       ,        ,      . *    ,      * ,                       . 
> ,  ,  .     ,         ? ;      ,         ,       .       ,                . _",    ,    " ( 3, 78)._ 
> .

----------


## k

... ... 
   - ,    - . 
*sharasha* ,       ,   -    ,    .      -  ,         ("  "). 
       ,     ,      ,           .       ?          ,      .

----------


## k

> ?

    ,  .  , ...

----------


## RAMM

> ,    ,      ...

        ?   

> ,  .

   .     .. ,      .      ...

----------


## laithemmer

> ,    ,    ,

      -         . ҳ   ,      ,   .  ,   (     )    ,         ,     ,       .
? 
   .  ,    . 
 8   -.  ,      "   ?"
   .  ,  .     

> ,    -        ...    ... ...       ^_^

        (  ),     .  .   ,      ;)

----------


## k

> ,

----------


## laithemmer

*k*,     . ,  ,      .   - ,       .    .

----------


## Lera

> - ,    - .

      .      ... )))   

> -,  ,       ,  ,   (  ?) !  , , ! () ))))

       : "   ..."     :  

> *       ,      ?*
> ,  .
> -,      !  ,          ,     ...

----------


## k

> 

  .    ,   .

----------


## Lera

.  s -     ,    ()  .
   ,      ,    . (    ,    -   ,     )

----------


## k

> 

   - (..   )  "" 
**  ,   .      **,        .     .       ,  ** . 
   ,     ,    ,      ,   -.       ,  ,      ,        ,    ,   .   ,   ,         ,     .  
    " ",        .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> " ",        .

     ,   ,            ,     ,         ?!   !          ? 
..   . ! )))

----------


## Condor

> : "   ..."     :
>        ,      ?
> ,  .
> -,      !  ,          ,     ...

   ? . . . , :  
    2.   (),  ()  ()   ()   ,     .        (  -)               ,           ,         .    "" ,              (  -).

----------


## Lera

> " ",        .

    ,  -          -    .             ))))    -

----------


## k

> 

  ---,  !  !             .  ,  .

----------


## Lera

> "" ,              (  -)

        .  -   ))))

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ---,  !  !             .  ,  .

     ?    ,  ,         ,   ?
  ))

----------


## Condor

> .  -   ))))

      ?
 ,    ,     -?

----------


## k

"  ,  ,     " -   ,          http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,  ,         ,   ?

   

> ?

    ,          . ,    ,   -    .  ,     , ,       (  ..)
- -  ,      . 
      ,      -?
,   ,      .     ?  ,    -,     ,   - )))

----------


## k

> ))

   ,  ,   ,

----------


## Sir_2006

> "  ,  ,     " -   ,          http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/

      ,   )))

----------


## Lera

> ?
>  ,    ,     -

  1) ....          100  ?  
2)  , -        ,   ,   "" -.               .         -       

> ,   ,      .     ?  ,    -,     ,   - )))

     ,     - -   -?

----------


## k

> 

         . ,     !   , ,     ,     !

----------


## Lera

> .

   ?     -,           ,    .      ,

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,          . ,    ,   -    .  ,     , ,       (  ..)
> - -  ,      .

    , ,    ,       .   ,     )   

> -,           ,    .      ,

     ))))   

> . ,     !

   ,  ""?    ? ))
   ,  ,   /           .  )

----------


## k

*Merry Corpse*,     ""?   

> -

----------


## Condor

> 1) ....          100  ?

        5.      .           100  (          100      -).       ,  ,       -.  

> 2)  , -       ,   ,   "" -.              .         -

    .       -.  (. childfree    , ; childless by choice   )     *  - * .        -  ,          .       .     -     .
     ;)

----------


## k

> )

   ,   ,   ,   ,   ,   .   .     .

----------


## Condor

.   :
          .      -       , ..     . -   .
        ,        (, ,          ).            - !  ))

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,   ,   ,   ,   ,   .   .     .

  .   ? . 
      ,   ,  .    

> - !

              - ? -.)

----------


## Condor

!                 - .          .       ,    (        ,   ,  ,    )      ;)

----------


## Merry Corpse

*Condor*,          / /,     .   -,     ,           ..     ))

----------


## Condor

!        .    ;)   - :      -    ---  !      .         -             .      :D

----------


## Lera

> 

     : _ - ,   ?
- ,   _  
   ""   ""   .      . _     -    . 
     : 
- .    "- ".   
  ? 
-  ,     . 
-   . , ,    ? 
-   43,     16 . 
-   ,     ,     
       ? 
- ?..     ? 
- ,   . 
-  ,    ?
- ,    .
-   ,   ..._   

> .       ,

         ? .
.   

> 100

  ... .     ,   )  

> .       -.  (. childfree    , ; childless by choice   )     *  - * .        -  ,          .

   .... ,   ,       .        .          .

----------


## Condor

> ""   ""   .      .

    ,               ?  

> ? .
> .

  ,  ,  ,          14 ,       (  )!      ,         .  ,                 \ ?       ? :(

----------


## Lera

> ,               ?

   .    " "  ..    ...      (!) ,  . 
/     ,      .

----------


## Condor

> .... ,   ,       .       .          .

   .       2.     B  C.   C  .         ,             ,   ,      (   ).     -       .     ,    .

----------


## Lera

> ,                 \ ?       ?

  .  ""    .      .

----------


## k

> ,  ,   /

  ?!     ?! ...

----------


## Lera

> -       .

       .  - "     -   " = ,   .  -  "   =         ".       ,        .    ?  

> ,   ,

     ...     .              +    "    " = ..   .   

> ?!     ?! ...

   ...    _"...   ,        ,  ,    ." ()   ""_

----------


## Condor

> .  - "    -   " = ,   .  - "   =        ".       ,        .    ?

          -  .         -     .  

> ...     .              +    "    " = ..   .

   .      .      -.   

> +    "    "

    ,  .   .

----------


## Lera

> -     .

    .   ,     ,             -    .            ,         ,       .    - .   
     -  .  

> .      .      -.

     .   (     )  .    -   .

----------


## Condor

> .   (     )  .   -   .

    .    .
        ?    ,     ,          . "     ,    ,      " (.38:9)       -.      .      -           ,        -        .        ,        .        ,       ( 1:28)        .    ,   .
 .       \    -.         ?                ?    -    .       -.  .  .

----------


## sharasha

> -         . ҳ   ,      ,   .  ,   (     )    ,        ,     ,       .

    "".         . 
    ?   :  - .       ,     ... 
  ...   ? ,     .  ?          򳺿          .
, ,        ,       .         . ,      ! 
,  ...

----------


## fabulist

> ...   ? ,     .  ?

    ,          ,    -        .     ,        .     ,    .

----------


## laithemmer

> "".         .
>     ?   :  - .       ,     ...
>   ...   ? ,     .  ?          򳺿          .
> , ,        ,       .         . ,      !
> ,  ...

     ,     -   . :          .    ,    -     .    ,  . . 
   ?  ,      ,     ,     .        , , .      . 
.. ,  ))
... sharasha,    ,     .    .

----------


## Condor

> ,          ,    -        .     ,        .     ,    .

    .      -          ,         - . ,       ,   ,     -.               . , ,    ,          -                 ()  ,               ( ;).

----------


## sharasha

> ,          ,    -        .     ,        .

  .     . -     !)))     ,    ... -.   ,   ,    - .   - , , ,    ! *laithemmer*, ,   ,     !      ,    ,  ))))      ! ͳ   ...   

> ,

  :    ...)))**:        ,  !)))))  
       ,  .          ...

----------


## Lera

> ,...      -.      .

   , .       ,     /. ;)             -      ( ?)
        ,: _"         .   -  ,                  .       ,       ( -      "").                ,   (.. ) ,        . 
         ,       ,      (  )   ."_ () .    

> ?                ?

        ,   +   =  .  )))     -  -,           

> ,    ,  ))))

         ,     (  ),

----------


## Condor

> ,     /. ;)

    ,        "   ".  .  

> -      ( ?)

  .   .       "".  

> ,   +   =  .  )))     -  -,

      .           - ,  ,  .         .      ,     ,        .           , , ,      -     .   ,   ,  " ".           .

----------


## sharasha

> 

  !!!   .... ϳ   !))))
   :   -     !
,    - .   - "".    .    ....

----------


## 23q

> -     !

     : laithemmer  nickeler, "    -     ."    ,  "

----------


## rasta-koy

,      ,  - ,   -  .
 ,  **          ,      .
 , , ,       ,     -          :- ))

----------


## Condor

> !!!   .... ϳ   !))))
>    :   -     !
> ,   - .   - "".    .    ....

    ! ! :)
          .      :
)     ,   .
)     IQ    ,       90 lvl.
)          (  -   ;))
    .  .                 :D

----------


## Lera

,     

> .   .       "".

  http://www.abaratz.com/romantic-f.htm
   "  .".        

> , , ,      -     .   ,   ,  " ".           .

   _ "  ,    ,       "_ ()   
    ,              -  .         " "

----------


## nickeler

,  .   " "  .

----------


## Condor

,  ,    ;)          .

----------


## nickeler

,   ,   .  .    ,  ,      .  ,   , ""     .    .        "    .  "         .       ,  -,   -.

----------


## Lera

,   (c)

----------


## 23q

> ,  -,   -.

    ,   . -        .

----------


## nickeler

> , ,    23 ,     
>              ,           .  ,          .         ,      . 
>      ,   ,     23- ,         .      ,      ,       ?  ,               . 
>     ,  .         ,      ,  ,   -  .        . ,      ,    ,          .           .  , ,   .   . 
>     ,          ,         ,            (   ) .   ,      ,     . 
>         ,      .     ,    .         . ,  ,   ,   .     . 
>   ,      ,                 .    , ,   ,      ,    .   ,    ,        . 
>   ,    ,      .

----------


## Condor

,     ))          ,   ,     .

----------


## Lera

> ,      ,

   

> ,      ,    ,          .

    , )  "  ",    ))) 
,        

> ,   ,   .       , ,      .   ? , -    ? 
>  ,   :      ! , ,    ?       YouTube         .      -     ,   .

----------


## Batman

.  30       .           ,      . ,   ??     .        .      .  ??        ,             ,     .   .         3 .         ,        .     -  .                ,        .         .                        27 .          500      .      ,  ....     ??           .      .      ,     ,      .
    ,         ,     .    .  http://lurkmore.to/%D0%A7%D0%B0%D0%B...84%D1%80%D0%B8

----------


## Condor

,      :  

> 500

   -  

> 27

  .  ↑  

> ,     ,

   Over 9000
:D

----------


## vital

> 27 .          500      .      ,  ....     ??

  , ,    -   , .        ,        ,     ;) 
   -  ?  ?  ?      ,      ? (  ,       ).
    -    (80    ,     ).      ;)
  ,     .  - - ,    . 
  -  .  ,     ,      .   - .  .  - .   ,           ,    .    -  .    -   ,   . , ,            . 
     .    ,   .  , .

----------


## nickeler

*Condor*,     , ?     300,      -    .   "" -      ,    ,     .  ,    ,  ,     .   ,   ,       "".  - ,    ". 
      )))       ,   ?
 ,      .     ",        ,  ,          . ,     :   40     .    90      .     .   .    ?   

> ,     ,

     . 
   :
" .  " .   , ,  "

----------


## vital

> " .  " .   , ,  "

     --,      .    - -, ..     )     :)

----------


## nickeler

> ,   .  , .

----------


## Batman

*Condor*,  
   .         .  ,  ,      .     crysis 2 battlefield 3   .      ??         .   , .    ,     .  .       :         ??       ??      .  
      ,          .  ,      ,     ()      , http://lurkmore.to/%D0%92%D1%81%D0%B...85%D1%83%D0%B9  
       .      , ,     .           .        .   ,    . ,,  .               .   ,    ,      .    :            .   ,       .    ,     .  .    .      .   .....   
          .

----------


## vital

> , ,     .

        .  .      18-30 -       . ,  -   ,     .  ,  :)
  ,   -     .   :)   

> ,    ,      .

    -  .   -        )
  ,    ;)

----------


## Condor

> .

   

> ,      ,     ()

   

> 

   

> ,,

  ', ? )))

----------


## Batman

.  .  
 .      ??     .          ,            .

----------


## Condor

> Condor,     , ?     300,      -    .

  !  ! ; (  ,           ^_^)

----------


## RAMM

**:     

> .

     .     ?     ?)

----------


## Batman

*vital*,  
  ,      .     .         .          .                      ,           .      .

----------


## Condor

> ,            .

       =)

----------


## Batman

*Condor*,  
  ,    .        .      3000 .      (     ).              500  50 .   ?

----------


## nickeler

*Condor*,    )      ,  ,      )

----------


## Condor

*Batman*,    ?
   ,      ,        - ,      ,           ,            ;)

----------


## nickeler

*Condor*,     " 
       .      )))))

----------


## Batman

> *Batman*,    ?

----------


## Condor

> 

      ,    .   .   

> Condor,     "

    ...       ))

----------


## vital

> ,      .     .         .          .                     ,           .      .

  Sad but true (,   ).       ,      ,   .   , -     -  ( ),   ,     -  .     -   ,   ,   ,    (   ,        ). 
    .      . -! -! ().

----------


## Batman

> *Batman*,    ?
>    ,      ,        - ,      ,           ,            ;)

     .       .              XBOX.        .          ,       !!!!!    .

----------


## nickeler

*Condor*,  ...,  )   .  2.0 )))))))))))))) 
   "   " -   )))     ³ ,  ,  , ,     .   "  " "  -...    ,  ,   . ,  "",          ) ,    ,    .  ,        .

----------


## Condor

> ,      .     .         .          .                     ,           .      .

   

> Sad but true (,   ).       ,      ,   .   , -     -  ( ),   ,    -  .     -   ,   ,   ,    (   ,        ).
>         .      . -! -! ().

      ?           .        150    3   .            .      ,    ,   ,    ,   ,  , .        100   .    .     ,  , ,  .      (   !).              .        ?

----------


## Batman

synthpop futurepop aggrotech.         .    dj   .   

> ?           .        150    3   .            .      ,    ,   ,    ,   ,  , .        100   .    .     ,  , ,  .      (   !).              .        ?

        .     .              . (    100 ).            .        .       .             .

----------


## nickeler

> aggrotech

    ,       .    -   ,      ))))))) ,     )

----------


## Condor

> ,       .    -   ,      ))))))) ,     )

  ,           DJ. ;)

----------


## nickeler

*Batman*, ,  ,  , "      " ))))  ,   ,   .  ʳ  ,    ...     ,  Գ,   䳿.  .    - " " .   ,    -     ,   "".     "",   ,   .   "  ,    -    . 
    ,  - ,        . ,      2011 .              .     ,      .       ,   .   

> ,           DJ

   )))  ,  )     )

----------


## vital

> "   " -   )))     ³ ,  ,  , ,     .   "  " "  -...    ,  ,   . ,  "",          ) ,    ,    .  ,        .

      .      -   .    -    . 
 ... ,  .    ,   ,    -  (,   )         .   -   ,      .     ,       (       ) -    :(
,   ,    -     .

----------


## Batman

> ,       .    -   ,      ))))))) ,     )

  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY4XiicrPrU  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zK9dKUvQYbA  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HdX5b5n-8I  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoWwozTY55Q  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KquTFWUyboA  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyZH7Wv1cmA

----------


## vital

> 150    3   .

   2        , .   

> .

  ,       ,   .  .    

> ,    ,   ,   ,   ,  , .

         14  19 .     

> .

      .    

> ,  , ,  .

  , ,   .     

> 

  ...          -   .        ?

----------


## Batman

> *Batman*, ,  ,  , "      " ))))  ,   ,   .  ʳ  ,    ...     ,  Գ,   䳿.  .    - " " .   ,    -     ,   "".     "",   ,   .   "  ,    -    . 
>     ,  - ,        . ,      2011 .              .     ,      .       ,   .  
>  )))  ,  )     )

   
   .           .

----------


## Condor

> .     .              . (    100 ).            .        .       .             .

  1.  -    .
2.  (  )    
3.         ,      ,         ,    . ,    ,       ,      ,    .   .            ,        ( ).  *vital*,  , ,  .             ,   ==8         )))

----------


## Batman

> 1.  -    .
> 2.  (  )    
> 3.         ,      ,         ,    . ,    ,       ,      ,    .   .            ,        ( ).

   
  ,    ,     .               .  ,       ??  ,    ??         .    .           .              ??    ??     .              .

----------


## Condor

> ,    ,     .               .  ,       ??  ,    ??        .    .         .     .              .

         - **     .                . ,   ,    :    ,         ,    ? ! (   )

----------


## Batman

,.                 .        .         .          .

----------


## Condor

> ,.                 .       .         .          .

           : "        ?",      ,  -     .      ,    ,       .    "  "  "   볿?"      ,         ,  .      =)

----------


## vital

> , ,  .             ,  ==8         )))

      .   -   . ,            .      .  :) 
 ,  ,   , ,     :   

> -      .    ,
>        ,    ,  
>    -.   -   
> 
>  .
>    -  -   , -      
> ,     , -      
>  -   ,       
>     .      ,    
> ...

----------


## Batman

> : "        ?",      ,  -     .      ,    ,       .    "  "  "   볿?"      ,         ,  .      =)

      .          .                     .      .

----------


## nickeler

> ,

        ,    볿 )    

> -    .

    .     .  ,  .

----------


## infospacer

> ,.                 .        .         .          .

   ,                 ,          .             (   ).    ,           ,   ,    ,  .           . , .

----------


## Batman

> ,                 ,          .             (   ).    ,           ,   ,    ,  .           . , .

        .        .               ,          .           .    .     ,      .

----------


## nickeler

> .

   ,   )    .      .   

> .

        .    ,         .    

> 

         big mama   

> .

    , ?           ?    

> ,         ,    ? ! (   )

   .

----------


## Batman

.     .     ,       .             .                .                .                   .                        .        .        .   .             .                      .         .

----------


## nickeler

> 

  ,    .     ,      . ,  .        ,  ,  .      " ,    ".     ,   .      .  ,  ,     ,      .   

> 

   ? 
...,    ,   .   ,  ""    .   " . ,     -  ,   .

----------


## Batman

[QUOTE=nickeler;278302],    .     ,      . ,  .        ,  ,  .      " ,    ".     ,   .      .  ,  ,     ,      .  
   .       .    ,       .       .  .

----------


## nickeler

> 

    ,   ,    ?   

> 

     ))))     . 
,      ,    ,  .

----------


## Condor

> 

    .      ?     100   ?     .      \  \   ( ,   ,  ,  ).       -      .         .    ,     ,          .

----------


## infospacer

> .        .               ,          .           .    .     ,      .

            !   ,  ,     ...  
  ,      ,     .     ,  ,    .         .   -     .   -      ,      - .           ?   ? CouchSurfing   , ,    . ,    ,      .

----------


## Batman

.                  .     .        .

----------


## Condor

> 

      .    AmoKK.     8  9    ,    "   ".

----------


## Batman

> .      ?     100   ?     .      \  \   ( ,   ,  ,  ).       -      .         .    ,     ,          .

        .      .

----------


## Ihor

> .     .     ,       . *            .                .*                .                   .                        .        .        .   .             .                      .         .

    ,       : , ,    ,    ,     :)

----------


## Batman

> !   ,  ,     ... http://i.pixs.ru/storage/6/6/8/2y6vd...36_7055668.jpg 
>   ,      ,     .     ,  ,    .         .   -     .   -      ,      - .           ?   ? CouchSurfing   , ,    . ,    ,      .

     .     . .

----------


## Condor

> .     . .

     ,    .   ;)

----------


## Batman

.    .        .       .            .          .                  .      .     ?? ,     .          .

----------


## vital

> ,                 ,          .             (   ).    ,           ,   ,    ,  .           . , .

     .
   ""  .  -        ,  . ,    ,     :)     ,         !  

> ,          .

       ? ,   ,  ,          .    .  -      -        .
    , -)

----------


## Condor

> .    .

        ,   , .    ,     ,   95%    ;)

----------


## nickeler

> .

  ?    ,   .   ,    

> 

  ????
      ?   ...

----------


## Batman

.                .        .

----------


## Ihor

> ,    .   ;)

         ,        -      :)
         ,

----------


## Batman

> ?    ,   .   ,   
> ????
>       ?   ...

  
   .   .       .      .

----------


## infospacer

> .    .        .       .            .          .         ** .      .     ?? ,     .  *        .           *

        ?             ,     .      .   ,   ,   .   ,         (,  -  ,      ). ,    ,       ,        ,  ,  ,           .  ,  ,   ,  , ,   !

----------


## Batman

> ,   , .    ,     ,   95%    ;)

  
    .     .           .

----------


## vital

> CouchSurfing

  ,  ,  . 
 -       ( ).      ,     , . ?         . 
    - .   : *-    !
-    -.
-,  ,        .* 
 .    " "  : *" -    ..,"*

----------


## infospacer

> ,   , .    ,     ,   95%    ;)

----------


## nickeler

)         .    ,  ?     ,  .    ,    .     ,    .     ,   .          ,         .   

> 

     ,  )  -   .  - .   -    .         ,        .

----------


## Batman

.              .                    .       .          .   .    .           .    .         -         .           ??

----------


## Condor

> .

        ,  .           ,       .    ,       . -      -: , -, , ,   . -       .        30,     .
 ,  .   Butthurt  -        ,     ;)

----------


## infospacer

> ""  .  -        ,  . ,    ,     :)     ,         !

  ,  ,  ...  , ,    ,      ,  ,             (    ,      ).      ..,        ,

----------


## vital

> .   ,   ,   .

          .     - .   -   -.
    .    -       .

----------


## nickeler

> 

      ...  ?       )))

----------


## infospacer

> .          ,         .

   ,  ,  .   ,   .

----------


## Batman

> )         .    ,  ?     ,  .    ,    .     ,    .     ,   .          ,         .  
>    ,  )  -   .  - .   -    .         ,        .

      .           .               .: 
    (       ).      .         .  .            .              .   ??         .                 .          .                          .

----------


## vital

> ,  ,  ...  , ,    ,

      13 , ... ;)  .   

> ,  ,

   -  ,      ..

----------


## infospacer

> ,  ,  . 
>  -       ( ).      ,     , . ?         . 
>     - .   : *-    !
> -    -.
> -,  ,        .* 
>  .    " "  : *" -    ..,"*

  ,  ,     ,          .    ,           . ,  ,      -       ,        ,      - , ,   -        .

----------


## nickeler

*Batman*,    .   ,    ?   . .    .     ,   .  -  .

----------


## infospacer

> 13 , ... ;)  .

     

> -  ,      ..

      .  -  ,  - .   

> .           .               .: 
>     (       ).      .         .  .            .              .   ??         .                 .          .                          .

        ,      ,   -  ,     .   !

----------


## vital

> .           .               .: 
>     (       ).      .         .  .            .             .   ??         .                 .          .                         .

  -   ,    ,  .   , ..  -  .

----------


## infospacer

> .     - .   -   -.
>     .    -       .

      -     .      -  .    ,       . ,               , ,   -   .            , .

----------


## Batman

> *Batman*,    .   ,    ?   . .    .     ,   .  -  .

     .        .          . 
      far cry 3

----------


## infospacer

> .    ** .          .

    ,    ,       -     ?

----------


## nickeler

*Batman*, , . , . !      ,    .     ,  ,   .      .    , .   far cry 3     ,     .       .

----------


## Batman

> *Batman*, , . , . !      ,    .     ,  ,   .      .    , .   far cry 3     ,     .       .

       .   .      .                .   

> ,    ,       -     ?

                 .

----------


## aneisha

, ,    . ,        ))      .       ,     ,     .   ,      ,         (          ?), ,  ,    ,       .

----------


## Batman

> -     .      -  .    ,       . ,               , ,   -   .            , .

        .          .

----------


## nickeler

*aneisha*,  .   ,  ))))

----------


## Batman

> , ,    . ,        ))      .       ,     ,     .   ,      ,         (          ?), ,  ,    ,       .

       .       .     .  .

----------


## aneisha

,   ,

----------


## infospacer

> .

     ,     ,    -  .  , , ,      ,  ,    - .    "   "  "    "    .        ,        20 .     .

----------


## Batman

far cry 3    .

----------


## nickeler

> 

      .        ,      "   - , ,    - "      .     ,   . 
   ,    ,     "",   .  .    - .   - .   -    .   ,            -   .        .   9  18    . 
:    ))))

----------


## Batman

.          .      ,    .                .

----------


## nickeler

,   "-" -.   .

----------


## Batman

.

----------


## vital

> :    ))))

     __  ,    :)
 far cry  cry off         :)

----------


## Batman

> __  ,    :)
>  far cry  cry off         :)

        .            .

----------


## vital

> ,     ,    -  .  , , ,      ,  ,    - .    "   "  "    "    .        ,        20 .     .

   , , ,   .   

> .            .

    ?   ,      :)

----------

.         .  :      ,   ,    ,     (        ),    .          .      .          .

----------


## vital

> 

  ,  , ?    ?

----------


## infospacer

> ,            -   .

    .   -    !

----------


## nickeler

*infospacer*,      , .     -

----------

.

----------


## infospacer

> *infospacer*,      , .     -

  ,    -,    .  , ,       , ,   ,      ,           (    ,     )?

----------


## vital

> .

    -  .     ,        .

----------


## nickeler

*infospacer*, ,     .      -       )))

----------


## Batman

> *infospacer*, ,     .      -       )))

    .                                  ??

----------


## infospacer

> *infospacer*, ,     .      -       )))

   -  .          ,   ,        (  ,   )        .

----------

-- ,       - .   ,  ?   ,         ,             .     ,  ,        ,  .   ?     ,    - , .      .  *Batman*,   

> ??

----------


## vital

> .           .    .         -         .           ??

  ,  .       -     :)
         .       ,    :)

----------


## SemenSemenych

> *Condor*,  
>   ,    .        .      3000 .      (     ).              500  50 .   ?

            ?,                ?

----------


## infospacer

> ,         ,             .

    -    .   -        ,    ,    ,            ,     -.

----------


## Batman

> ?,                ?

  
        .         .

----------

*infospacer*,    ,

----------


## Batman

> -- ,       - .   ,  ?   ,         ,             .     ,  ,        ,  .   ?     ,    - , .      .  *Batman*,

  
   .        .

----------

*Batman*,             ?.      ,      .  ,           . 
:     .     .    "",

----------


## 23q

> 

   .....
  ,   !

----------


## infospacer

> *infospacer*,    ,

    ,   -,  ,    .     -    .  ,     ,      .  ,   ?

----------


## Batman

> *Batman*,             ?.      ,      .  ,           . 
> :     .     .    "",

  
         .    .   .       .             .  .

----------

*Batman*,   .

----------


## SemenSemenych

[QUOTE=Batman;278314]   .     . .[/QUOTE   
   ,      - 100%

----------


## vital

-   . -  .

----------


## infospacer

> .    .   .       .             .  .

         .  " ,   "         .    ,                 . ,    ,      .

----------


## SemenSemenych

> .         .

        .      ,  ,        .    ,   .
, " "          .       (   )           -  .          -    .      , .

----------


## Condor

> .    .   .       .             .  .

    .      ,        .        -    .      (    ,   -).       ,    ,   .      \  .    ,     ,     ,              .     -,      ,    . -  %)

----------


## SemenSemenych

> .....
>   ,   !  http://www.netlore.ru/upload/files/19/2_187.jpg

        .      ,       .      ,

----------


## Condor

*SemenSemenych*,       ?       ,    -     ,      ?   ,       (    )         ,      .

----------


## Ihor

> *SemenSemenych*,       ?       ,    -     ,      ?   ,       (    )         ,      .

          ,   ,    ,    5,

----------


## 23q

> .      ,       .      ,

     ,     !

----------


## nickeler

**,   ,    )

----------


## Ihor

> ,     !

    ,  .....  ..       ,   ,  : ,   ,     -   ,

----------


## SemenSemenych

> *SemenSemenych*,       ?       ,    -     ,      ?   ,       (    )         ,      .

     - .   .      2 : ,    (,  )  ,   , ,    ...
  ,  ,         ,        ,       .
 , .
      . ,      (,      ,    ),  9.  ,          .  4 -,       .   ,      ,    300   . ,  4 ,     (     )     .     2            -      (,    )
.   ,       ,              
    ,    ,    .
,      , .  . ..         , .  .   , ,    (  ,         ),   , . 
  ,            , ..   ,   ,         -  .     ,  - .   

> ,     !

   ?
   -   .  , ,       - , , , ,  ,   ...     ,         (    ,        1   , ,  ,   2    ,   . ),              .
   ,          ,       .  .   .
,          ,      ,   ,       10 . 100% /  12 -80%
,    ,

----------


## vital

> ,     ,     ,              .     -,      ,    . -  %)

  -   .    Men's Health , :
) 80 %   .
) 40 %   . 
    .   .
   "   ".

----------


## infospacer

> -   .    Men's Health , :
> ) 80 %   .
> ) 40 %   . 
>     .   .
>    "   ".

   ,        - 2

----------


## Batman

.

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .  .      18-30 -       . ,  -   ,     .  ,  :)
>   ,   -     .   :)

      ,  -      .
       ,          90-.     ,            ,  ,  " "      ,   ,     ..  -      90-  .  
 .   -  ,  -       .

----------


## infospacer

> ,  -      . ** ,          90-.     ,            ,  ,  " "      ,   ,     ..  -      90-  .

  ,    2009-. 2004-2008 -    ,  ,  (  -,   )    .   2009    .  2010        ,   2011-    ,    .  , ,    90-,         ,

----------


## Merry Corpse

*infospacer*,    

> .    .   .       .

     ,       ,           .   ""     ,         ,        ,      .         ,   ,    -          .     

> ?,                ?

    ?
  .
     .   ! ()

----------


## vital

> ,  -      .
>        ,          90-.     ,            ,  , " "      ,   ,     .. -     90-  .  
>  .   -  ,  -       .

       -,        .        .              . ,       .      -             .     " " -   ,    ;)

----------


## Fenka

,            ,   .

----------


## Lera

( .)Why have young people in Japan stopped having sex?
  ,  ,    ..

----------


## 23q

*Lera*,   ??

----------


## Lera

: http://maxpark.com/community/25/content/2269550

----------


## Enter

> 

     ,   "".    ,     - .   .

----------


## 23q

*Lera*,       ,   -    ,    .

----------


## Lera

..   

> "  - ,"    ,        .    ,   -   . World Economic Forum                  .    .     .   ,   ,                 .   ,       .           -  90%    ,    " ,     ,   " .
> " ,  ,      ,          , "             ,    "" ,  ,        .

   

> ,   "".    ,     - .   .

   ,       )
 ""      .   : "     ,   ..."     ,    "" ,       .   

> -    ,

   ?     -

----------


## nickeler

..     ...  ,   .  :   

> ..
> !      ,    ,     ,     .          ...       178-180 ,   44.5-45. 
>    ! 
>              -  .  !
>        - http://donetsk.don.slando.ua/obyavle...u-ID7TsCp.html

  http://vk.com/id100107452
  -...    ...       - ?    ?    ,      -  ,  ...    .   ,        ,   .   , ...    , ? ...

----------


## k

> - ?

       :   -    ;  ,   -   ,   ...

----------


## 23q



----------


## rasta-koy

: ,     = )

----------

...    .  .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?

  ...    ...     childfree?

----------

> : ,     = )

  -  -  ,     .        ,    .      
  . ,   ,     .

----------


## alicegreen

,      ,   ,    .  ???

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ... , -!  , ,   ? ...

----------


## alicegreen

> ... , -!  , ,   ? ...

        " "?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> " "?

----------


## alicegreen

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rr1wsEnHI-E

      ?)    ""))

----------


## Sky

> " "?

     ""?

----------

> ,      ,   ,    .  ???

  , ,  ...

----------


## alicegreen

> ""?

     ,  ,      ))  ,    ;)

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,

  ...      ?

----------


## Dushka

-   ... 
 - ,      ,     .
 ..
 -    ,

----------


## Laptevv

,    -    .        .     .      .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ...

     .

----------


## Strebunets

,     .   .      ,      .     ,   ,    ,  ,    \  .      .     ,  
 -     ,   ,     ""  .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

   ...    

> - ,   ,    ""  .

----------


## 23q

> ,     .   .      ,      .     ,   ,    ,  ,    \  .      .     ,  
>  -     ,   ,     ""  .

       ?     ?            .

----------


## Strebunets

-  ,

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ...-       ...  !!!      !!!     : "    ,    !"  ...  !!!    ,

----------

,      .

----------


## selena

> ,    -    .        .     .      .

    :)  -     !   ,  .      -           .

----------

,    ,   .

----------


## catling_cat

.         -    2010. 
          Rammstein   .   8     .                12- .   ,   .    ,       .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 12- .   ,   .

----------


## AndreiPor

,      ,    ))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

>

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Karen



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee

*  ,     .*

----------

